#ayatana 2010-02-01
<jono> Nafai, hey!
<jono> welcome!
<Nafai> Hey jono!
<jono> Nafai, all going well?
<Nafai> So I looked at apt-daemon, and I don't see where a GtkStatusIcon (or gtk.StatusIcon in pygtk) is being used
<Nafai> :)
<jcastro> hi Nafai!
<jcastro> one sec, I need to confirm if he wants to keep it
<jcastro> I chatted with him yesterday
<Nafai> ok, thanks jcastro!
<Nafai> I've been looking at gnome-control-center in the meantime
<jcastro> awesome, we just started 20 minutes ago
<jcastro> so give us a minute to catch up. :)
<Nafai> You in Portland with everyone else?
<Nafai> np
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> I will assign the bugs to you here in a bit
<jcastro> then as you start working on them switch them to in progress
<Nafai> sure thing
<jcastro> are you familiar with lp?
<Nafai> sort of, learning more
<jcastro> Nafai: most of these will need patches, not branches
<Nafai> okay, cool.
<Nafai> So attach a .patch file to the bug?
<jcastro> Nafai: however, it might be a good idea to have them live in a branch on lp
<jcastro> yeah, and also in the upstream bug
<jcastro> Nafai: when you have one ready we should go through it together I think
<Nafai> if that would it be easier for you and others to review, I don't mind pushing an in-progress branch
<Nafai> definitely
<jcastro> yeah, so probably branches to make review easier
<jcastro> and then when it's ready to be upstreamed generate a patch?
<Nafai> I imagine I'll need to patch the packaging branch as well, so adjust dependencies
<Nafai> yeah, sounds good
<jcastro> I think our desktop guys will do that?
<jcastro> I can check for you.
<Nafai> please
<Nafai> I don't have a problem fixing packaging, I have some experience
<jcastro> Nafai: kenvandine will be doing the packaging
<jcastro> Nafai: but he's not here for a few hours now
<Nafai> ok, good to know
<jcastro> Nafai: so we can just pile em up and he'll upload them as you finish them
<Nafai> sounds great
<jcastro> Nafai: ok so you're going to do gnome-cc first?
<Nafai> yes
<jcastro> Nafai: also, they don't care wether it's in bzr or a patch, whatever works for you.
<Nafai> sounds good, thanks
<jcastro> Nafai: if we can get one into lucid today as our first moral victory that would be swell.
<Nafai> sweet, I'll see what I can do
<jono> Nafai, a kitten is saved each day for each patch you write
<Nafai> no pressure
<Nafai> :)
<jono> Nafai, no pressure but jcastro doesn't get paid if you screw up
<jono> just kidding :-)
<jono> brb rebooting
<jcastro> Nafai: when jonathan joins we need to make sure you guys don't accidentally work on the same bug
<Nafai> ok
<Nafai> Does the rhythmbox package in Lucid have the appindicators support?  I'm not seeing an option to turn on app indicators in the plug-in list
<Nafai> (just looking at other examples)
<jcastro> Nafai: yes, in lucid it's got support
<jcastro> by default
<jcastro> Nafai: when ken gets here we're going to push that one upstream
<Nafai> weird
<Nafai> so it's not a plugin?
<jcastro> I don't think so
<Nafai> ok
<smithj> jono: hey
<vish> djsiegel: hi.. have a look at Bug 54024 , [gnome3 uses winkey for the menu/overlay mode]
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 54024 in gnome-control-center "WIN key <SUPER_L> should be mapped to Applications menu" [Wishlist,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/54024
<vish> ah ha , it was jcastro who added the papercut task ;)  .. jcastro any particular reason?
<jcastro> vish: that was from a while ago, I don't even remember!
<vish> :)
<Nafai> I'm stepping away to get some lunch
<Nafai> bbiab
<jono> hey smithj
<jono> :)
<jono> hows things?
<smithj> jono: pretty good. just replied to a couple of your emails
<jcastro> hi smithj!
<jono> smithj, ahhh sweet, will check in a sec
<smithj> jcastro: heyo!
<jcastro> smithj: cool, when you snag one mark it as "In Progress"
<smithj> i did
<jcastro> smithj: Nafai: since a bunch of us are sprinting just ping me too and I'll poke ken to put it in lucid
<smithj> (i think... i haven't used launchpad before)
<jono> smithj, Nafai is a contractor too
<jcastro> Nafai: smithj: any of you guys familiar with vala?
<smithj> jcastro: i read the LWN article about it, but i've never used it
<djsiegel> vish: thanks
<Nafai> jcastro: unfortunately, no
<Nafai> jcastro: It doesn't seem too complicated, I could pick it up if you need me too
<Nafai> back, btw :)
<Nafai> smithj: So are you working on the app-indicator porting too?
<smithj> Nafai: yep
<smithj> just started today, haven't done any real work yet
<Nafai> Same here
<Nafai> Are you more proficient in Python or C?
<smithj> more so in python
<smithj> haven't done any serious c hacking in year or so, i'm sure i'm rusty :-P
<Nafai> about the same here :)  my big hurdle at the moment will be autotools, I'm sure
<Nafai> hopefully we'll pick this up quick
<jcastro> Nafai: smithj: ok so who wants Seahorse? (the vala app)
<jcastro> fight amonst yourselves ;)
<Nafai> smithj: I could take it :)
<Nafai> jcastro: So since I'm not doing the packaging, how do you suggest I test my changes?
<smithj> Nafai: i could, if you want. i'm always up for learning new things
<jcastro> Nafai: as soon as ken gets here we can figure it out
<jcastro> perhaps we should have a quick conf call this afternoon with everybody?
<Nafai> Works for me
<smithj> what time?
<Nafai> smithj: I kind of like learning new things too, but you can take it :)
<Nafai> jcastro: conf call on regular phones or skype?  I haven't yet installed skype on my new lucid install
<smithj> we need a bot that does #random
<jcastro> Nafai: phones
<Nafai> ok :)
<jcastro> Nafai: also, feel free to do the packaging if you need it to test
<Nafai> ok, doesn't look too complicated
<smithj> jcastro: what time?
<smithj> Nafai: how much are you working (hours per week)?
<smithj> i'm only working 20
<Nafai> full-time, 40
<smithj> k
<Nafai> what time zone are you in?
<smithj> Nafai: alaska
<smithj> its 11:33 here now
<jcastro> smithj: We'll have to figure out the time when ken gets here, his flight was delayed so we're kind of waiting on him
<smithj> yeah, i noticed that... "weather delays"
<smithj> jcastro: what time zone are you?
<jcastro> smithj: we're in PST 
<smithj> good, that isn't too much difference
<nafai> Hope I haven't missed anything
<nafai> I'm having problems with my IRC proxy and trying to get it fixed
<Nafai> Okay, everything is fixed, back to work stuff
<Nafai> jcastro: I see kenvandine is at least on IRC now, are we going to be able to do a call today?
<jcastro> Nafai: let's shoot for tomorrow I think
<jcastro> Nafai: are you blocking on anything?
<Nafai> not particularly, I'm a little slow with this first one
<Nafai> I will have questions for tomorrow though :)
<jcastro> yeah, no worries
<mpt_> jcastro, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CustomStatusMenuDesignGuidelines#icons
#ayatana 2010-02-02
<jcastro> mpt_: great!
<jono> Nafai, hey
<jono> hows things going?
<Nafai> jono: not too bad, just a little slow with the first C stuff, but I should be fine.  Having a conference call with jcastro and kenvandine tomorrow so that should help
<jono> Nafai, cool
<jono> what kind of progress did you make today?
<jcastro> kenvandine: do you think you'll have time to upstream the rb a-i patch this week?
<kenvandine> jcastro, is that waiting on me?
<kenvandine> i thought bratsche was doing that?
<kenvandine> if needed, i can try... but my marching orders this week are pretty focused :)
<Nafai> jono: Figuring out what portions of gnome-control-center need to be replaced (luckily isolated mostly to one file, with another small area affected), and started tearing apart the gtk code to see how it fits and will translate to the a-i API
<Nafai> not much coding, unfortunately, but it should be easy to dive in tomorrow
<jono> Nafai, cool
<Nafai> I guess general question that is appropriate here
<jono> sure
<Nafai> The spec says that the icons shouldn't be flashing, etc
<jono> right
<Nafai> g-c-c portion that would use this is the typing monitor
<Nafai> which flashes when it's about time to lock
<Nafai> what would be appropriate here?
<jcastro> kenvandine: I think it's stuck between you and bratsche someplace. Perhaps this is something we can ask smithj to do?
 * smithj perks up
<jcastro> mpt: can you answer Nafai's question about the typing monitor?
<mpt> Hi Nafai, I just coincidentally e-mailed you
<Nafai> oh sweet
 * Nafai checks mail
<mpt> Nafai, can you give me directions to find this part of gnome-control-center?
<Nafai> Sure
<Nafai> If you have the source typing-break/drwright.c
<mpt> I do not have the source, but I think I have found it in the GUI
<jcastro> davidbarth: would it be possible for you and rick to figure out who is responsible for sending the rb patch upstream?
<mpt> I've set the interval to 1 minute to see :-)
<jcastro> davidbarth: I don't care which one of them does it. :)
<smithj> hmmm, jono on lwn today
<Nafai> Ok
<mpt> hmmm
<jono> smithj, cool :-)
<jcastro> jono: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CustomStatusMenuDesignGuidelines
<jono> mpt, could you rename https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CustomStatusMenuDesignGuidelines -- we agreed that they are called Application Indicators, not Custom Indicators
<Nafai> mpt: Here's the appropriate code: http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-control-center/tree/typing-break/drwright.c?id=GNOME_CONTROL_CENTER_2_29_6#n215
<mpt> Nafai, I think that typing break is a reasonable use of an animated icon, because it does represent changing status
<Nafai> Ok
<Nafai> So this should be a pretty straightforward translation
<mpt> It would be nicer if it throbbed more gently, but I guess that would be trickier to implement
<Nafai> we'll see how hard it is to tweak
<jono> Nafai, not sure if the framework supports this, tedg ^^^ ?
<Nafai> hmm
<Nafai> I'm leaving the computer for the night, but I'll check the backlog in the morning
<Nafai> Good morning
<Nafai> When anyone is around that might have some insight, I'd like to talk about the gnome-control-center porting again.  More of strategy, since the way it uses the GtkStatusIcon is a bit different than the design guidelines for the app indicators
<jono> Nafai, what do you need to know?
<Nafai> well, the current behavior of the typing monitor is to have a little bar in the notification area.  As your time typing goes on, this bar gets darker and darker green, until it gets read to warn that  a screen lock is about to happen
<Nafai> And then shortly before then, it flashes
<Nafai> It seems that the design just wants static icons
<Nafai> one for the normal state, and one for the notification state
<Nafai> Just curious how to do this to fit design guidelines and still be true to the original
<Nafai> so not really a coding issue :)
<jono> this is an mpt question
<jono> lets get this finalized when he gets online
<jono> I have to run, back soon
<jono> thanks Nafai!
<Nafai> thanks
<Nafai> Hi everyone
<jcastro> morning Nafai 
<Nafai> Good morning jcastro
<jcastro> Nafai: smithj: kenvandine and I were thinking 1 hour for a call?
<Nafai> works for me
<kenvandine> jcastro, wfm
<smithj> jcastro: wfm (just in time, too)
<Nafai> :)
<kenvandine> smithj, Nafai: give us a few
<smithj> np
<kenvandine> we are trying to find a room
<Nafai> np
<smithj> kenvandine: you got an estimate for how long it'll be?
<smithj> how long the call will be, that is
<kenvandine> nope
<kenvandine> let me ask jcastro
<smithj> mkay. i'm at my day job atm, so hopefully it isn't toooo long
<kenvandine> smithj, jcastro said 20m or so
<kenvandine> not long
<kenvandine> we just need a place to sit here with a phone :)
<Nafai> brb
<kenvandine> conf rooms are "first come, first serve"
<smithj> k
<Nafai> back
<kenvandine> Nafai, smithj: can you guys do it in a few hours?
<Nafai> sure, no problem
<Nafai> just ping me here
<kenvandine> smithj, ?
<kenvandine> you guys aren't blocked right now
<kenvandine> ?
<Nafai> not completely, I have some questions that will help finish up stuff, but I can make progress
<kenvandine> Nafai, about the animated icon in typing break
<kenvandine> it can be done
<kenvandine> you just need the callback to call to change the icon
<Nafai> ok
<Nafai> I just sent an email to mpt to verify the behavior makes sense from a app indicator design perspective
<kenvandine> not sure we love "animation" there :)
<kenvandine> but
<kenvandine> you should be able to find the callback that is updating the icon in the statusicon
<kenvandine> to make it change the icon in the indicator
<smithj> kenvandine: sure
<Nafai> yeah, I see that code
<kenvandine> Nafai, is it just change the icon?
<kenvandine> or is it doing real animation stuff?
<Nafai> let me double check
<Nafai> looks like it is changing the icon using a timeout callback
<kenvandine> ok, should be simple then
<Nafai> awesome
<Nafai> I'll keep going then
<kenvandine> app_indicator_set_icon (indicator->priv->indicator, icon_name);
<kenvandine> something like that
<Nafai> the only issue is that it is setting the icon from a pixbuf
<kenvandine> i think it takes a pixbuf
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> it uses the icon naming spec
<kenvandine> i think
<Nafai> yeah, that's what I've read
<kenvandine> so just find the icon image to make the pixbuf
<kenvandine> might not be hard
<kenvandine> i hope :)
<Nafai> It shouldn't be, I actually found similar code in rhythmbox where it made an icon out of a pixbuf and gave it a name
<Nafai> I'll just have to follow that convention
<jcastro> Nafai: smithj: I'm going to start a wiki page to keep track of our workflow here before we start forgetting things
<Nafai> Thanks, that will be helpful
<Nafai> I'm stepping away for a few moments for a break
<jcastro> Nafai: smithj: what do you guys think https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators/ContractorWorkflow
<smithj> jcastro: looks fine
<smithj> hmmm, question. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-disk-utility/+bug/497858 i can't find a link to the upstream bug
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 497858 in gnome-disk-utility "Support application indicators" [Undecided,In progress]
<Nafai> back
 * Nafai reads
<jcastro> smithj: yikes, I must have missed that one, on it.
<smithj> jcastro: np. that explains why i was having trouble finding it :)
<Nafai> sounds good jcastro
<jcastro> kenvandine: gnome-disk-utility is now devicetkit-disks right?
<jcastro> kenvandine: or palimpset or something
<smithj> hmmm, the git tree i cloned from upstream was called 'gnome-disk-utility'
<smithj> was that wrong?
<kenvandine> palimpset
<kenvandine> i think the executable is palimpset
 * kenvandine checks
<kenvandine> dpkg -S /usr/bin/palimpsest 
<kenvandine> gnome-disk-utility: /usr/bin/palimpsest
<kenvandine> yup
<Nafai> Just double checking, there isn't a launchpad mirror of the gnome-control-panel source like there is for some of the other packages, is there?
<Nafai> n/m, found it
<jcastro> oh also, the design team needs a list of all the icons for each you guys touch, I've updated the contractor page (you might want to subscribe to it)
<Nafai> what about icons that are described in code?
<jcastro> Nafai: pointing it out will be our job, the design team will have to figure out how to do that, we're just pointing out where icons that use the panel are
<jcastro> so it might be "look in blah.c for it" 
<Nafai> okay
<jcastro> kenvandine: they snagged jono for a manager's meeting, but at this rate we'll never have a call, wanna just JFDI it now?
<kenvandine> jcastro, yeah
 * kenvandine goes to look at the room
<Nafai> I'm available :)
<kenvandine> jcastro, the room looks empty, but doors are locked
<smithj> i could do it nowish
<kenvandine> smithj, are you available?
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> we are trying to get a key
<kenvandine> maybe just a couple minutes :)
<smithj> i'll have to be afk, but i can take notes on paper (weird, huh?)
<Nafai> :)
<smithj> going afk now. give me a call whenever
<smithj> i PM'd ken my #
<jcastro> smithj: can you pm me your email address pls?
<Nafai> Too bad Chromium can't integrate with Ubuntu/Gnome notifications better: http://dev.chromium.org/developers/linux-technical-faq (see the second question under "System Integration")
<jcastro> Nafai: I know I was bummed out about that
<smithj> jcastro: done
#ayatana 2010-02-03
<jcastro> bratsche: please don't forget about upstreaming the rb patch!
<bratsche> jcastro: Oh yeah, thanks for reminding me.
<jcastro> <3
<Nafai> Good Morning!
<Nafai> If I want to dynamically set the text of a menu item in an App Indicator, I would get the corresponding GtkAction and set the label on it, correct?
<Nafai> Or would I use the UIManager to get the widget and do it directly?
<jono> Nafai, hey
<jono> hows things going this morning?
<Nafai> Pretty good, making progress!  Almost have a crude first pass to test done :)
<jono> Nafai, sweet!
<jono> Nafai, so can we see a patch today? :-)
<Nafai> Hopefully! :)
<Nafai> After I get this basic one done, I'll have some questions for jcastro or someone (gtk and other questions) to do a cleaner, feature-parity version
<rickspencer3> hi Nafai, good morning
<rickspencer3> hope all is going well
<jcastro> morning Nafai 
<Nafai> All is going well :)
<Nafai> how's everything in Portland?
<jono> Nafai, all going well, thanks
<jono> Nafai, looking forward to seeing your patch
<jono> just ping jcastro when it is done
<Nafai> will do
<jono> :-)
<Nafai> ok, possibly first pass at code is done.  Now to make configure.ac changes so I can compile it :)
<jcastro> Nafai: sweet!
<djsiegel1> kenvandine: please update these statuses if you get a chance: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+milestone/lucid-round-4
<jcastro> Nafai: did the first pass work?
<kenvandine> djsiegel1, will look
<Nafai> jcastro: I just finished lunch.  Heading to a friend's to work, so I'll try here in a minute :)
<jcastro> Nafai: sweet! can't wait to see it
<Nafai> back, finally
<Nafai> my laptop didn't resume from suspend :(
<jcastro> Nafai: I had a GPU hang in X this morning. :(
<jcastro> Nafai: so did it work?
<Nafai> I'm just getting to the compile stage :(
<Nafai> installing build-depends and such
<jcastro> k
<Nafai> jcastro: What GPU?  I'm on a thinkpad with nvidia
<jcastro> intel
<jcastro> Nafai: when it works can you send me a screenshot? I'm keen to check it out
<Nafai> sure :)
<jcastro> Nafai: did it compile? ;)
<Nafai> Nope :)
<Nafai> Yay for autoconf, I'm going to try something and I may need to have your help
<jcastro> ok, standing by, should I snag ken?
<Nafai> Think I've got that far :)
<Nafai> ok
<jcastro> kenvandine: busy?
<Nafai> I've got configure to find the library
<Nafai> but do I need to change the Makefile.am in the subproject because it isn't finding the include file
<Nafai> (sorry, haven't done a ton with autotools)
<kenvandine> ok, you will want to tweak Makefile.am and run autoreconf
<kenvandine> Nafai, ^^
<kenvandine> and you will need to tweak configure.ac
<Nafai> Yeah, I've added those changes suggested on the wiki
<Nafai> and then in the Makefile.am, add @APP_INDICATOR_LIBS@ and @APP_INDICATOR_CFLAGS@ where appropriate?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> Nafai, they run autoreconf 
<Nafai> trying
<kenvandine> you might need "autoreconf -fi"
<Nafai> thanks, now fixing compilation errors
<Nafai> yay, compiles!
<jono> Nafai, nice! :-)
<jono> Nafai, does it run?
<Nafai> yes!
<Nafai> I'll get a screenshot
<Nafai> now I just have to get it to use the right icons :)
<Nafai> http://www.travishartwell.net/typing-monitor.png
<Nafai> It's the little smily face :)
<jono> sweet Nafai!
<jono> great work!
<jono> jcastro, ^
<Nafai> thanks
<jcastro> \o/
<jono> Nafai, would you consider the patch complete?
<jcastro> Nafai: speaking of icons don't forget to note the icon locations to pass along to the design team
<Nafai> nope, I need to use the right icons and have the #ifdefs to have it compile where the app_indicators don't exist.
<Nafai> But I hope to finish that by tonight
<jono> Nafai, isnt it going to be a configure switch to check if the app indicator is there?
<jono> Nafai, cool, I am very conscious to get a patch to Ken today ready for upload for tomorrows weekly snapshot
<jono> then we can deliver the patch to Lucid users :-)
<Nafai> jono: right, but there will be code that I will need to have not compile if it isn't there.  Right now I just did quick and dirty comment out code that didn't apply :)
<jcastro> Nafai: after this I think brasero should be next, the upstream guy is willing to look at a patch.
<jcastro> Nafai: how do you like drinking from the firehose? :)
<Nafai> End of day or some time today for the deadline?
<Nafai> It's a-coming :)
<jono> Nafai, "before Thursday" is the deadline :-)
<Nafai> ok
<Nafai> good, as long as it wasn't in an hour :)
<jono> lol
<jono> no worries
<jono> Nafai, you are rocking it, pal
<jono> keep up the great work :-)
<Nafai> yay
<Nafai> thanks
<jono> :)
<Nafai> hrm
<Nafai> okay, slight bug.  It doesn't change the icon when I change the status.
<Nafai> if I have an attention icon set, when I change the status to the APP_INDICATOR_STATUS_ATTENTION, the icon should change?
<Nafai> I've verified that the other icon I am using is being seen
<Nafai> And that the call to app_indicator_set_status() is happening
<jono> tedg, ^^
<jono> Nafai, I am sure tedg can help
<tedg> Nafai: Hmm, that's unexpected :)
<tedg> Nafai: Can you get a bustle log of changing it?  "apt-get install bustle" then "bustle-dbus-monitor > bustle-log" and do it.
<Nafai> Sure thing, just a sec
<Nafai> http://www.travishartwell.net/bustle.log
<Nafai> Sorry for the other stuff in there, playing music and stuff at the same time :)
<Nafai> tedg^^
<Nafai> I've got to run home from where I'm at, I'll check back in (I stay logged in via bip) in a few minutes
<tedg> Nafai: Hmm, I'm not seeing the second status change.
<tedg> Nafai: Are you setting the status initially to attention or doing that later?
<tedg> Nafai: No issue about running home.  Ping me.
#ayatana 2010-02-04
<jcastro> mpt: you know that red line in the evo calendar that shows you where you are in the day, there's a name for that, named after the guy who created it or something, any idea?
<mpt> jcastro, no idea, sorry
<jcastro> mpt: aha! fyi: http://library.gnome.org/users/evolution/stable/bxqaqja.html.en
<jcastro> Nafai: back yet?
<Nafai> Yeah, back now
<Nafai> But I'm having problems with my dev machine :(
<Nafai> Weird gtk bug possibly.  Everything just locks up when I press enter
<Nafai> Okay, I'm back.  Downgrading my nvidia driver fixed things
<Nafai> tedg: ping
<Nafai> tedg: I'm setting the status initially to ACTIVE, and then setting it to ATTENTION later
<Nafai> And it is the change to attention that I'm not seeing
<tedg> Nafai: Hmm, it seems that isn't getting sent on the bus.
<tedg> Nafai: Let me review that code real quick.
<Nafai> Sure, thanks
<tedg> Nafai: I don't see anything obvious there.  And, I actually have a test for that :)
<tedg> Nafai: What language are you writing in?
<Nafai> It's C
<tedg> Hmm, that's very odd then.
<Nafai> Yes :(
<Nafai> Any ideas?
<Nafai> o
<Nafai> jcastro: around?
<Nafai> Or kenvandine: around?
<Nafai> Good morning all
<Nafai> mpt: Got a moment to check some screenshots to see what you think?
<Nafai> http://www.travishartwell.net/morethanone.png
<Nafai> http://www.travishartwell.net/lessthanone.png
<Nafai> Ignore the choice of icon, working on that, I'm just wondering what you think about the menu text.
<Nafai> Morning jono
<jono> hey Nafai
<jono> hows things?
<Nafai> Not bad, made a lot of progress this morning
<Nafai> Now I just have left things I have questions for others for on g-c-c and now I'm starting on brasero
<Nafai> Get my mail last night?
<Nafai> from last night?
<jono> I saw your mail on my phone, I need to follow up
<jono> great that you have started on Brasero
<jono> how are you getting on with it?
<Nafai> Just started looking at the code. 
<Nafai> I did a lot of clean ups and additional things this morning with g-c-c
<Nafai> fallback works correctly, things cleanly compile without appindicators, I can cleanly apply my patch against gnome git HEAD of g-c-c, adding the time left on the menu, etc
<Nafai> Check out these screenshots:
<Nafai> http://www.travishartwell.net/morethanone.png
<Nafai> http://www.travishartwell.net/lessthanone.png
<Nafai> That is in place of the tooltip used before
<jcastro> Nafai: this is looking sweet
<Nafai> Thanks jcastro
<jcastro> Nafai: I have some calls this morning so I'll be out for a bit, so feel free to bother jono
<Nafai> cool
<Nafai> I imagine I probably need to tell you new strings as well as the icons so they can be translated?
<kenvandine> Nafai, awesome work!
<Nafai> Thanks kenvandine
<Nafai> I just want to figure out the bugs and get it finished :)
<Nafai> My next hurdle for g-c-c is figuring out how to load the icons that are installed (.pngs and .svgs) into an icon theme so app-indicators can see them
<Nafai> But the only calls I can find to do so ask for a size and I'm not sure what size to use
<kenvandine> tedg, maybe you can point Nafai in the right direction for getting the icon name for the app indicator?
<tedg> Nafai: You shouldn't need to load them.  Putting them in an icon theme is just a directory thing.
<tedg> Nafai: The size doesn't matter that much as long as it's correct.
<tedg> Nafai: The code will choose the best size.
<Nafai> tedg: So I should just add the directory that the files are in to the search path?
<tedg> Nafai: Yes, as a path on the app indicator.  As long as they're in the "icon naming theme spec" directory layout.
<tedg> Nafai: If you look at the RB patch it does that.
<tedg> Rhythmbox
<Nafai> *nods*
<Nafai> I'll double check that
<Nafai> the annoying thing to my perfectionism is that the files are named red-bar.png, green-bar.png, etc and don't have a common prefix
<Nafai> tedg: btw, the internal links in the appindicator documentation that you have on your site are broken 
<tedg> Nafai: Yes, it's just a copy of the local docs.  No proper linking :(
<tedg> Nafai: The best is to just use devhelp.
<Nafai> Thanks for reminding me of that tool
<Nafai> sweet, there is even emacs integration
<Nafai> tedg: so app_indicator_new_with_path ?
<jono> Nafai, checking into your mail now
<Nafai> cool, a lot of it is outdated now ;)
<tedg> Nafai: Yes -- the path will send it over to the panel so it'll add that theme path.
<Nafai> awesome, recompiling and trying it out
<Nafai> yay, that was easy
<Nafai> now for the blinking
<jono> Nafai, what outstanding bits are you blocked on?
<Nafai> let me check my list to make sure I don't miss anything
<Nafai> - still have the app_indicator_set_status () bug where the icon doesn't change
<Nafai> - and advice on the gradually getting more green and then red icon.  the old code used pixbufs, but can't do that for this
<Nafai> that's the only block.  I'm going to attempt to implement blinking, who knows if I'll need help there
<Nafai> and with those, it is ready for a review :)
<jono> tedg, can you help advise on these ^^
<kenvandine> :)
<jono> awesome :)
<Nafai> yeah, it feels great to make this progress
<kenvandine> jono, i think tedg already gave him some advice this morning
 * jono hi-fives Nafai
<kenvandine> but we are here if you need advice
<jono> kenvandine, awesome
<kenvandine> Nafai, don't block, just ask
<Nafai> kenvandine: I had other stuff to do, so it wasn't a big deal this time
<kenvandine> and if we don't respond... tell jcastro or jono and they can come smack us :)
<Nafai> ok
<kenvandine> this week we are physically together, so they can abuse me :-p
<Nafai> sweet.  I'll be sure to ping them via e-mail if I am blocked and no one responds here
<Nafai> is that the best way?
<tedg> Nafai: Yes.
<Nafai> ok, thanks
<tedg> Nafai: Make sure to include my nick in messages -- I rarely watch the channel unless a notification comes up :)
<Nafai> tedg: Anything else I can do to make it easier for you to help me figure out why the icon won't change?
<Nafai> tedg: Sure thing.
<tedg> Nafai: Uhm, not sure.  I think I'm going to have to look into it more.
<Nafai> ok
<Nafai> on this note, I'm hungry so I'm going to go eat
<Nafai> thanks guys
<Nafai> be back in about an hour
<Nafai> I'm back around now, btw
<jcastro> Nafai: ok, so where do we stand?
<Nafai> get_status() bug, blinking, and replicating a behavior from GtkStatusICon in the icons.  I'm sending a mail about the last one because I'm particularly wordy and don't want to flood IRC
<Nafai> So as soon as I get this mail out, I'd like to work with tedg or whoever can help me in tracking down why the icon won't change.  I can't really implement blinking until then because it only happens during APP_INDICATOR_STATUS_ATTENTION
<Nafai> jcastro, jono, tedg, kenvandine: I just sent an e-mail describing my blocking issues to y'all, easier than here because I'm so wordy.
<Nafai> I really have nothing else that I can do on gnome-control-center without these blockers being fixed
<jcastro> Nafai: ok I'll work that
<jcastro> Nafai: have you started on brasero btw?
<jcastro> Nafai: ted and co are releasing for this week's drop so it will really depend on his workload today
 * jcastro runs upstairs to coddle with tedg
 * tedg runs!
<tedg> Nafai: Cool, I'll try to get to the activate thing today.  But this is a really big release day.
<Nafai> jcastro: Yeah, I've got as far as the looking at the code and know my approach, so I can dive into brasero while you guys are tied up
<tedg> Nafai: That makes sense.
<Nafai> Except for the testing of brasero part. :)  I have no burner in this machine. :)
<jcastro> Nafai: can you send me the icon locations for cc and brasero today btw?
<Nafai> jcastro: Sure, I'll send you cc right now.
<jcastro> <3
<Nafai> sent
<Nafai> yay for learning GObject now
<jcastro> Nafai: how's it coming along?
<jcastro> Nafai: nevermind, I see your mail
<Nafai> :)
<Nafai> I'm about to send you an e-mail about brasero icons
<Nafai> Sent
<jcastro> <3
<Nafai> oh, one other thing I didn't mention in my email.  I've been checking my changes against git HEAD for these projects using git rebase, and my changes have been applying cleanly
#ayatana 2010-02-05
<seg|ars> jcastro: yo
<jcastro> mpt: ping
<jcastro> mpt: seg|ars can help in our quest for help
<mpt> jcastro, our quest for add-on awesomeness?
<mpt> or our quest for something else?
<jcastro> yes, add ons
<seg|ars> if you are looking for people to help with software center stuff, I can write a post on Ars to draw some attention to it
<mpt> seg|ars, that would be brilliant. I'll be posting a list of "101 ways you can help" soon, which you could use as a source.
<seg|ars> yeah, that would work well
<seg|ars> I'm usually idling here. You or jcastro can ping me when that is live and then I'll write it up
<mpt> ok, thanks
<jono> kenvandine, did you break my indicator-applet?
<jono> :)
<Nafai> I'm not seeing this in the design docs, is there a problem with having sub-menus with app-indicators?
<Nafai> Looking at future things I'm going to be working on, for example, gnome-bluetooth, and there a submenus for each device you have connected
<Nafai> good morning
<manish> vish, eog patch has been really applied?
<vish> manish: yeah... check upstream comments 
<manish> vish, couldn't believe as I as skeptical that they would ever accept it
<vish> manish: heh , there are other open bugs ;)
<manish> vish, where?
<vish> manish: hmm , i meant other papercuts
<manish> yeah. I have been very busy in apt-offline-qt project as of now. So had to stop for a while
<jono> hey Nafai
<jono> how are things today?
<manish> vish, I have total 3 open project on my side. Would look at papercuts sometime
<vish> manish: np.. 
<manish> vish, it could be useful if you gimme a list of easy papercuts so that I can fix them
<manish> since searching them takes a lot of time
<vish> manish: the milestoned ones are mostly easy ones> https://edge.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/lucid , milestone 10 are still in need of attention
<manish> vish, just for information. What % of papercuts have been fixed?
<vish> manish: i havent counted, but you can see the status in that link^
<manish> vish, I had submitted this patch ( https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/495127 ) long back, can you have a look at it and send it upstream
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 495127 in indicator-session (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Shutdown/restart dialogs make it unclear whether people should wait (affects: 6)" [Medium,Triaged]
<vish> manish: didnt tedg ask you modify it? he _is_ upstream for that ;)
<manish> vish, Oops! Oops! it slipped out of my mind :)
<jono> Nafai, sorry, back now
<Nafai> jono, Pretty good, just a little sleepy hoping I'm not coming down with anything :)
<Nafai> me too
<jono> ahhh cool :)
<jono> get plenty of vitimins
<jono> so how is Brasero?
<Nafai> pretty good, getting using to GObject code
<jono> Nafai, how complete would you say it is?
<Nafai> Around 30% or so, probably.  Once I get the proper GObject code in place, using app indicators seems to be pretty straight forward for this case
<Nafai> jono: the positive thing is that I've glanced at the code for the new few projects and the resemble either g-c-c or brasero is how they work, so the translation will be easier :)
<jono> Nafai, great stuff
<jono> Nafai, would be awesome if you could have Brasero done today
<Nafai> I'll see what I can do :)
<jono> and next week tedg can spend some time fixing the API to resolve the issues you found in the current patches
<jono> Nafai, thanks, pal, I appreciate all your efforts
<jono> Nafai, looking forward to buying you a pint sometime :)
<Nafai> jono, sweet :)
<Nafai> uh...maybe I shouldn't have done that update this morning :(
<Nafai> for some reason I can't get stuff to show up in the indicator applet
<Nafai> jono: When I am patching these files or creating new ones, what is appropriate to do with the copyright/license stuff?  Should I add a copyright line with 2010 and Canonical?
<jono> Nafai, yes
<Nafai> thanks
<Nafai> On brokenness, did I see you mention something last night about the applet not working?
<jono> Nafai, yeah, we have brokenness in Lucid right now re. this
<jono> kenvandine and tedg are on it
<jono> brb, call
<Nafai> ok
<Nafai> mpt: quick question
<mpt> go ahead
<Nafai> just making sure, I didn't see anything specifically in the design docs...are sub-menus a problem for app indicator things?
<Nafai> I've glanced at some of my upcoming programs, and one is gnome-bluetooth and it uses submenus for each of the devices you have paired
<jcastro> Nafai: how's it going today?
<jcastro> Nafai: ted won't be able to look at your thing today
<jcastro> Nafai: so I guess keep going!
<Nafai> jcastro: not bad.  Not as great as yesterday, but at least I'm finally fully awake now ;)
<Nafai> I'll be sure to let anyone know if there are blocks with brasero
<Nafai> is there anyone in particular that might be helpful if I have gobject questions?
<Nafai> I don't have any right now, but I might :)
<jcastro> kenvandine: ^^^ ?
<jcastro> Nafai: ken will know who!
<Nafai> sweet thanks
<Nafai> stepping out for a few minutes to get the mail and possibly go to the bank.
<Nafai> ok, back
<rickspencer3> kwwii, hiya
#ayatana 2010-02-06
<kwwii> rickspencer3: hi
<rickspencer3> kwwii, are there icons for me to merge? I thought you mentioned something about it, and seeing new icons seems more fun that what I have to do no ;)
<kwwii> rickspencer3: yes, I can get some together quickly which are better than the place holders but I cannot do it now (meeting)
<rickspencer3> kwwii, no rush AT ALL
<rickspencer3> I'm just looking for something to play with ;)
<kwwii> rickspencer3: ok, I'll get something together nad propose a merge
<rickspencer3> thanks kwwii
<kwwii> rickspencer3: happy to help ;)
<jono> Nafai, hey
<jono> hows things going?
<Nafai> just a sec
<jono> np
<Nafai> sorry, was calling out my dinner order :)
<Nafai> Oh, today's been frustrating (not feeling well)....so I'm working tomorrow.  Sorry :(
<Nafai> but I did figure out more of GObject
<jcastro> Nafai: hope you feel better
<Nafai> thanks
<Nafai> getting used to my new early schedule from a few months of slackering while laid off :)
<Nafai> are the indicator app libs and such fixed in the repos now?
<Nafai> libdbusmenu-{gtk0, glib0} are broken packages for me right now
<jcastro> Nafai: afaik they're working on it 
<jcastro> tedg: can you give us a quick 2 second update? 
<Nafai> ok, just curious :)
<tedg> jcastro: Nafai: Everything should be working itself out.  There shouldn't be any gtk0,glib0 anymore as they're migrated to gtk1, glib1
<Nafai> oh good :)
<tedg> Yeah, there'll be some package rebuilds coming through.  Basically the glib0,gtk0 ones can't be on a system with glib1,gtk1 -- so it'll take a little bit.
<seg|ars> djsiegel: http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/2198/screenshot1vp.png
<djsiegel> seg|ars: you are the man
<djsiegel> wow
<seg|ars> I'm still tweaking some of the details, but it's a pretty solid first pass
<djsiegel> that looks awesome
<seg|ars> thanks
<djsiegel> you might want to drop that reflection if possible
<seg|ars> yeah
<seg|ars> I'm also thinking about making the icons full-size
<Nafai> wow, that looks nice
<djsiegel> seg|ars: yeah they could be bigger
<djsiegel> would be nice
<djsiegel> when i post, do you have the bubble come from the right?
<seg|ars> no, but I might be able to do that
<djsiegel> that send button needs some horizontal padding
<djsiegel> seg|ars: empathy does that
<djsiegel> alternating sides for from/to
<seg|ars> yeah, I see from the template
<djsiegel> seg|ars: can you talk to TheMuso in #ubuntu-desktop about accessibility?
<seg|ars> yeah
<seg|ars> accessibility in what sense?
<seg|ars> are there specific things that need to be done to the design to accommodate certain accessibility requirements?
<seg|ars> or is it just about accessibility in webkit in general?
<kklimonda> seg|ars, why was it decided to render all buttons using webkit (well, at least that's how it felt when I've selected them all using mouse and then managed to get a 404 page). Is gtk not flexible enough?
<seg|ars> I could achieve the same thing with gtk, but it would take me a few months and it would likely require about ten times as much code
<seg|ars> custom gtk widgets are almost never worth the effort
<kklimonda> sad
<seg|ars> Qt, on the other hand, makes such things trivially easy because it has native CSS theming.
<seg|ars> I'm hopeful that in a year or so Clutter and Mx will be mature enough to get the job done, at which point I'll probably replace the webkit bits for the UI
<djsiegel> yeah
<djsiegel> ok gtg
<djsiegel> awesome work seg|ars
<seg|ars> thanks
<kklimonda> Mx ?
<seg|ars> it's a widget toolkit for clutter. Intel is funding it
<seg|ars> updated: http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/5489/screenshot3kh.png
<vish> seg|ars: hi.. i noticed a few things , the icons[replies , inbox] dont change to the user's theme , not even to humanity , they are stuck at gnome icons..
<vish> also gwibber  now has 2 menu items in the system>prefs, is that intentional?
<seg|ars> vish: in the previous version, we used to use theme icons for the sidebar, but we had a lot of problems with it
<seg|ars> some of those icons, like the inbox, aren't actually part of themes. That one comes from evolution, for example
<seg|ars> we had a mix of static icons like that and we also used theme icons, and the result was a very, very inconsistent looking sidebar
<seg|ars> another problem is that not all of the themes expose the necessary icons at all of the sizes we use
<seg|ars> with the current sidebar, where we have three icon sizes, some of the icons from the themes would be either pixelated, or shrunken full-sized svgs, which looked really bad
<vish> seg|ars: yeah, the old version had scaling problems with those icons , but we have included the icons in Humanity iteslf , it would help being more consistent
<seg|ars> but humanity isn't necessarily available on other distros
<vish> ah.. 
<seg|ars> the current behavior works better everywhere people use gwibber
<vish> seg|ars: k..,. cool 
<vish> seg|ars: was the 2 menu items in sys>orefs intentional?
<vish> prefs*
<seg|ars> when I discussed it once before with david, what he wanted was a set of really generic silhouette style icons for inbox/reply/etc that we could ship with gwibber. I'd be open to that, but somebody would have to make those icons
<seg|ars> no, that's not intentional
<seg|ars> what menu items do you see there?
<seg|ars> I didn't even know gwibber puts something in sys>prefs. That must be something kenvandine did
<vish> seg|ars: Gwibber social accounts and Gwibber social settings
<seg|ars> oh that's interesting
<seg|ars> those are two separate dialogs. One is preferences and the other is account settings
<seg|ars> imo we don't know the settings one in there
<seg|ars> I'll talk to kenvandine about it and see what he thinks
 * vish nods
<vish> seg|ars: silhoutte style icons as in , similar to the glyph panel icons?
<seg|ars> yes
<seg|ars> I think he was specifically envisioning something like tweetie
<seg|ars> vish: like this: http://theocacao.com/images/content/000603-tweetie-timeline-buddies.png
<vish> seg|ars: hmm , I already have a few of them somewhere , I'll try to get them done in a couple of weeks , 
<seg|ars> awesome. :-)
<vish> seg|ars: do you have a bug report open for it? if so you can assign it to me
<seg|ars> I'll file one. Thanks!
<vish> np..
<Nafai> smithj: I'll be around for part of the day working, so let me know if you have questions I might be able to answer
<jono> smithj, hey
<Nafai> jono: Made it back to California?
<jono> Nafai, back home :-)
<jono> hows things Nafai?
<Nafai> pretty good
<jono> Nafai, what is the current state of progress?
<Nafai> prolly about 45% on brasero, due to back day yesterday, but back into making progress for a few hours this afternoon
<Nafai> can't wait to have at least one done :)
<jono> sweet :)
<Nafai> I'm going to shoot ken vandine an e-mail here soon (so he can get to it at his leisure, as it is the weekend) with a code question
<Nafai> style stuff, abstraction in GObject/C seems a little different than I'm used to
<jono> thanks Nafai, I am keen to get you unblocked on the things you mailed about
<jono> brb
<Nafai> me too
<jono> smithj, ping?
<Nafai> It's weird how people keep bringing up gnome shell and duplicated effort whenever someone posts about app-indicators (reading comments to jcastro's latest blog post)
<jono> Nafai, lol, indeed
<jono> smithj, are you around today?
#ayatana 2010-02-07
<djsiegel> hey seg|ars
<seg|ars> hey
<seg|ars> what's up?
<seg|ars> kklimonda: I fixed that issue we discussed the other day. I figured out how to make it impossible to select text and drag images in the webkit components that are used for navigation. :-)
<kklimonda> seg|ars, great - can you also disable right click menu? now when you right click and select reload a 404 page shows up :)
<seg|ars> oh yeah, that's a good point
<seg|ars> I'll do that now
<seg|ars> thanks! :-)
<seg|ars> I got outgoing messages to display with the avatar on the right-hand side: http://img535.imageshack.us/img535/6461/screenshot1v.png
#ayatana 2011-01-31
<Omega> I got a unity-2d crash after running it and going back to unity.
<Omega> (I don't even know why it was loaded)
<kvalo> morning
<smspillaz> morning kvalo
<kvalo> hi smspillaz
<kvalo> hmm, I can't upgrade my laptop to natty because of a dependency cycle between x11-common and x11-xkb-utils
<smspillaz> I can't upgrade my laptop because the new kernel fails to boot :)
<smspillaz> for me anyways :)
<kvalo> heh
<smspillaz> this is the 5th time that's happened in a while
<MacSlow> hey folks!
<RAOF> Howdie MacSlow
<MacSlow> hey RAOF :)
<kamstrup> smspillaz: i think njpatel is on top of bug #709264 he figured out the root cause yesterday
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 709264 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity freezes when launched with places installed" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709264
<smspillaz> kamstrup: ok
<kvalo> kamstrup: morning. time for a quick review? https://code.launchpad.net/~kvalo/indicator-network/connman-debugs/+merge/47970
<kamstrup> kvalo: i have a bunch of releases I need to cut today - so either by the end of the day or tomorrow?
<kvalo> kamstrup: no worries. it's actually just simple shell script changes, so I just push them. I need them for debugging with dbarth
<kvalo> kamstrup: ok for you?
<kvalo> ronoc: ah, new victim ;) good morning, time for review?
<kvalo> ronoc: https://code.launchpad.net/~kvalo/indicator-network/connman-debugs/+merge/47970
<ronoc> kvalo: done
<kvalo> ronoc: thanks! :)
<ronoc> np :)
<kamstrup> kvalo: sure then
<kamstrup> njpatel, didrocks: ok, I think lp:dee is all fixed up now. Should I roll the release now?
<didrocks> kamstrup: oh yes please! Does it introduce any break? like, can you still run the old unity with it?
<njpatel> kamstrup, sounds fine to me
<didrocks> well, as there is no place for now, I think it's a "yes"
<kamstrup> didrocks: lol, let's rather say you can't run the current unity with the current dee ;-)
<didrocks> (or does it try to use some symbols?)
<didrocks> kamstrup: ok, so this will fix the "places stuck my unity"
<kamstrup> didrocks: so the answer to your q is "yes"
<kamstrup> didrocks: exactly
<didrocks> excellent!
<didrocks> kamstrup: can you just retarget the bug to dee, for full completness please?
<kamstrup> didrocks: or at least 50% of the lockups - I have some fixes for the place daemons coming in as well
<didrocks> (and unity task, alpha2, so on…)
<didrocks> kamstrup: ok, but the releases will be later or now as well?
<didrocks> (for places)
<kamstrup> didrocks: with luck they'll follow in 30 mins
<didrocks> kamstrup: rock!
<didrocks> smspillaz: this one can maybe start to explain the "I can't click anymore on some windows": https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/709461
<didrocks> smspillaz: related to the empathy fix?
<smspillaz> didrocks: the empathy fix was diferent
<smspillaz> didrocks: that "invisible window" sure sounds like unity is doing something bad
<smspillaz> ok, time for me to push my work on the decorators, sec
<smspillaz> I have NO IDEA where these valgrind errors are coming from, but it only seems to happen on xterm
<smspillaz> I spent all day tracing it with gdb and it makes no sense
<didrocks> smspillaz: well, let's see how it goes first :)
<smspillaz> urgh
<smspillaz> it *only* happens on terminals
<smspillaz> what IS this
<didrocks> smspillaz: what do you mean? valgrind is reporting mem error only on terminals?
<kamstrup> didrocks: https://launchpad.net/dee/trunk/0.5.6 only created with 'make dist' :-S for some reason distcheck magically started failing because of some gtk-doc snafu... I swear I haven't touch the build system in any way that should affect this!
<didrocks> kamstrup: ok, can you open a bug on the distcheck issue?
<didrocks> kamstrup: at least so that we can track it
<didrocks> kamstrup: thanks for the tarball :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: also, I have some damage event missing I guess. Some part of a chromium webpage isn't refreshed
<didrocks> (like, when you scrollà
<smspillaz> I have not seen this
<smspillaz> didrocks: I'm working on a fix for the borders
<kamstrup> didrocks: good idea. I filed bug #710553 for thisw
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 710553 in dee "dee fails to distcheck because of some gtk-doc issue" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/710553
<smspillaz> didrocks: but for some reason, I get artefacts and valgrind goes batshit at me whenever I resize a terminal
<smspillaz> saying that regions are initialized
<smspillaz> but they are!
<smspillaz> yikes I hate this thing
<didrocks> kamstrup: excellent, working on updating the package now. Thanks!
<didrocks> smspillaz: are you using chromium as well? (I only get it with it, I think)
<smspillaz> yes
<didrocks> kamstrup: Leviathan? :-)
<kamstrup> didrocks: dee releases are named after mythical sea creatures :-)
<didrocks> (isn't where I should be frigthened to immediatly think about FF8 ;-))
<didrocks> didn't notice before, sweet ;)
<smspillaz> didrocks: hrm, I'm going to give this decoration issue another hour or so
<didrocks> smspillaz: sure, I can play on dee for now and still got some bug mails to triage
<smspillaz> ok
<smspillaz> let me know if you hit this "lose window" bug and let me know what it happens with
<smspillaz> also post your xwininfo -root -tree when it does
<didrocks> smspillaz: maybe you should look at this bug as previously said: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/70946&
<didrocks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/709461
<didrocks> smspillaz: seems very similar and have all debug info needed ^^
<didrocks> htorque: hey
<didrocks> htorque: can you confirm the latest fix for empathy btw? Did you try it?
<htorque> didrocks, hi, yes working fine here
<didrocks> htorque: nice, thanks for confirming
<kamstrup> didrocks: https://launchpad.net/unity-place-files/trunk/0.5.36
<didrocks> kamstrup: excellent!
<kamstrup> didrocks: and the last bit https://launchpad.net/unity-place-applications/trunk/0.2.30
<didrocks> kamstrup: hum, I currently have the same issue that during the rally in dee
<didrocks> kamstrup: crazy things like "error: The type name `guint' could not be found
<didrocks> error: The type name `gpointer' could not be found
<didrocks> I don't remember how we fixed it though
<kamstrup> !?
<didrocks> oh, I disabled introspection at that time
<didrocks> kamstrup: want a pastebin?
<kamstrup> didrocks: please
<didrocks> kamstrup: hope this is enough: http://paste.ubuntu.com/560561/
<kamstrup> didrocks: that's from the tarball or bzr?
<didrocks> kamstrup: well, both of same, you know, merge-upstream takes bzr and apply the newest files from the tarball if they differ or don't exist
<kamstrup> njpatel: with dee-0.5.6 u-p-a-0.2.30 and u-p-f-0.5.36 you should be free of name-races and double frees - or at least way better of! :-D
<kamstrup> didrocks: !
<kamstrup> didrocks: hold the u-p-a just for now - I need a brown paper bag on that one :-S
<didrocks> kamstrup: you will be able to remove it if you help me with dee then ;)
 * didrocks knows how to trade :)
<njpatel> kamstrup, awesome!
<didrocks> smspillaz: ok, I'm stuck with the invisible window now
<didrocks> smspillaz: if I can get back to chromium, I'll try to file a bug report with the info
<kamstrup> didrocks: i updated https://launchpad.net/unity-place-applications/trunk/0.2.30 I'll look at the introspection issue now and see if I can repro
<didrocks> kamstrup: thanks :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: given additional info to bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/709461 see last commment
<didrocks> smspillaz: currently, restarting compiz gives me the same issue again, so if you want debugging…
<didrocks> kamstrup: working in a pbuilder, don't spend more time on it then
<kamstrup> didrocks: weird, but ok :-)
<didrocks> kamstrup: right :-)
<didrocks> smspillaz: stop ignoring me there ;-)
<smspillaz> didrocks: lets have a look
<smspillaz> didrocks: is this the same as the "loosing window" bug
<didrocks> smspillaz: not sure it's the same or just a side effect or not reated at all
<didrocks> related*
<smspillaz> didrocks: do you get this with the classic session ?
<didrocks> smspillaz: yes
<didrocks> a I don't with metacity
<didrocks> and*
<smspillaz> right
<smspillaz> didrocks: what's the window id of this invisible window ?
<didrocks> smspillaz: i don't know, as I couldn't access to a terminal under X. I attached the xwininfo to the bug report
<smspillaz> didrocks: you should be able to ssh -X and then xwininfo and click on the invisible window
<smspillaz> errm
<smspillaz> normal ssh
<didrocks> smspillaz: too late
<smspillaz> thought so
<didrocks> smspillaz: you just told me to run xwininfo -root -tree
<smspillaz> I'll look into it
<smspillaz> yeah
<didrocks> so I did it and attached to the bug report :)
<smspillaz> I need a little more info now that I think of it :)
<didrocks> can you give it an additional look?
<smspillaz> sure
<didrocks> I'm quite afraid about this bug, seems quite annoying for alpha
<smspillaz> so the way to reproduce this is to make chromium demands-attention?
<didrocks> 2
<smspillaz> yeah
<didrocks> smspillaz: not sure it is related, just describing what happened
<smspillaz> I'm just going to fix up the borders (almost got it, seems that I don't need to wrry about the valgrind errors since that's nvidia being really stupid)
<smspillaz> I need to start micro-committing more
<smspillaz> didrocks: at the next sprint can we discuss web infrastructure changes for compiz so that we can get a better development process?
<smspillaz> dbarth_: didrocks also: http://wiki.compiz.org/Development/Proposals/UnitTesting
 * kamstrup restarts
<didrocks> smspillaz: smspillaz that will be nice! :)
<didrocks> and yeah for unity testing :)
<smspillaz> that's just the tests we need for compiz
<smspillaz> and it isn't even done yet
<smspillaz> I'm basically updating that before I sleep every night
<didrocks> unit*
<didrocks> grrr, autotyping now :)
<smspillaz> yaeh
<ion> :-)
<smspillaz> I type things like
<smspillaz> compizling
<didrocks> :)
<ion> A good video about the QuickCheck tool for software testing (it beats writing test cases manually quite effortlessly): http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4655369445141008672
<ion> (in many cases)
<bregma> didrocks, there were some upload bugs the MT team were hoping to get done by alpha2, starting with bug 703079
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 703079 in uTouch compiz plugin "New Source Package: utouch-compiz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/703079
<bregma> also, bug 702623
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 702623 in utouch-frame "New Source Package: utouch-frame" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702623
<bregma> and 702597
<bregma> bug 702597
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 702597 in utouch-evemu "New Source Package: utouch-evemu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702597
<bregma> ... and good old bug 684275 is still waiting for some lovin'
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 684275 in ginn "New source package: ginn" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/684275
<didrocks> bregma: yeah, sorry I didn't get enough time to look at ginn. I'm focusing on unity/compiz right now, but will get to those this week (in any case, there is no freeze for those as they will be newed in universe).
<didrocks> bregma: should be a little better once the new unity is released
<kamstrup> njpatel: this feature for dee https://bugs.launchpad.net/dee/+bug/651479 suddenly popped back into my mind - now that you're doing places would this make sense to get in? Or is it already too late?
<njpatel> kamstrup, DeeModelAnnotation would be?
<kamstrup> njpatel: yes, as a way to link row <-> unity tile
<kamstrup> njpatel: without having to do any sorts of bookkepping
<njpatel> kamstrup, right, I mean, is that an enum, typedef const char * or GQuark? :)
<njpatel> kamstrup, it would be useful, but no need for A2
<njpatel> getting back to your actual question :)
<kamstrup> njpatel: it would be an "enum" poiting into an internal array associated with the row
<kamstrup> njpatel: so instant lookups
<kamstrup> (given a row)
<njpatel> okay, so I thought you could do more than one i.e. g_object_set_data
<njpatel> kamstrup, you know what?
<njpatel> kamstrup, I didn't read dee_model_register....
<kamstrup> njpatel: :-)
<njpatel> okay, okay, so +1, just not needed for A2
<kamstrup> njpatel: ok, i'll up the priority then
<kamstrup> njpatel: i'm hacking on the unity-side support for the launcher API, but I'm not sure it's realistic to get in today?
<njpatel> kamstrup, nah, can wait 'till Friday when the repos open again
<njpatel> kamstrup, also, please please please can we make "from the past/future" thing in dee go away? It means unity places never survives a restart becuase the daemons already had some data set, which should be fine but dee refuses to sync with them
<kamstrup> njpatel: oh, it shouldn't go away, it means there is a (new and shiny) bug in DeeSharedModel
<kamstrup> njpatel: can you file it against dee?
<njpatel> kamstrup, sorry, it doesn't abort, but it means that placse no longer work because the sync doesn't happen
<njpatel> can file a bug for that
<kamstrup> njpatel: thanks, I think I know what it is
<kamstrup> njpatel: is it urgent for today, otherwise i'll punt it for next week
<kamstrup> (or later this week at least)
<njpatel> kamstrup, not urgent, thinking of maybe doing something nasty and killing the daemons on restart of unity
<kvalo> didrocks: hi, I'm tryin to upgrade a laptop to natty but it fails because of a dependency cycle between x11-common and x11-xkb-utils. any tips?
<kvalo> didrocks: something else than removing xorg :)
<didrocks> kvalo: why? is xorg relevent to you? are you working on network only? :p
<didrocks> joke apart, maybe that's a question for #ubuntu-x?
<didrocks> I didn't get that issue right now and I'll test new installs tomorrow
<kvalo> didrocks: weird, maybe I some extra packages installed
<kvalo> *I have
<didrocks> kvalo: if you try apt-get install x11-common, what does it say?
<kvalo> didrocks: that's difficult because I used 'update-manager -d' to update and it reverted back to maverick after the failure
<didrocks> kvalo: hum, #ubuntu-x then I think :/
<kvalo> didrocks: ok, thanks
<kvalo> didrocks: found bug #639933, seems to be a common issue :/
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 639933 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "10.04 -> 10.10beta: could not install the upgrades - Couldn't configure pre-depend x11-common for x11-xkb-utils, probably a dependency cycle." [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/639933
<kvalo> wtf, it's priority is low?
<didrocks> kvalo: yeah, maybe nice to raise again to the right people (RAOF and bryceh)
<lamalex> good morning everyone
<spikeb> mornin
<lamalex> we are out of milk D"
<lamalex> D:
<lamalex> how am i supposed to eat breakfast
<spikeb> with Air Power
<njpatel> kamstrup, latest place daemons + a killall on both of them at unity startup works a charm for A2 ;)
<njpatel> hey lamalex
<lamalex> hey njpatel
<kamstrup> njpatel: awesome
<njpatel> kamstrup, I assume if I do g_str_has_prefix (". G" for finding out if an icon name is a GIcon serialized is bad, right? I mean, kittens die?
<kamstrup> njpatel: not only that, but english children are forced to drink bad tea as well
<njpatel> kamstrup, awesome, so that's in for A2 too
 * njpatel likes Unity being held up with duct tape and good-wishes for Alpha releases
<spikeb> heh
<spikeb> now lets hope the final isn't like that, unlike say....10.10 ;)
<kamstrup> njpatel: g_icon_new_for_string() has a GError param. Just try and deserialize, and catch the error
<njpatel> spikeb, 10.10 had all the duct tape removed, it was just slow :)
<njpatel> kamstrup, oh, your going to make a proper coder out of me yet
<spikeb> hehe njpatel
<nerochiaro> smspillaz: ping
<didrocks> ok, new compiz seems nice, uploading :)
<arow> ronoc: hi, I'm trying to register a program with the sound menu and I'm mystified as to why it's not working
<ronoc> arow, hey, Maverick or Natty ?
<arow> Maverick, currently
<ronoc> arow, have you set the desktop name on the indicate server ?
<arow> yes, my code (in Python): server.set_property("type", "music.xmms2")
<arow> and: server.set_desktop_file(desktop_entry)
<arow> and I've just made sure it does run through that section of code
<ronoc> arow, do you have it somewhere on line where I can take a look
<ronoc> arow, need to pop out to the post office
<ronoc> back in 20
<arow> okay
<ronoc> arow, have you implemented the mpris interfaces (root and player are mandatory)
<arow> ronoc, not fully (some functions do nothing), but I think I have enough thhat it should be able to control playback
<cando_> hi DBO! i've proposed a merge for your Unity launcher  (quick list for the trashbin #688407 )..Check it out when you've time :  https://code.launchpad.net/~cando/unity/trash_quicklist/+merge/47780
<DBO> cando_, will look today
<DBO> fighting compiz right now :)
<cando_> DBO, awesome thanks...:)
<cando_> good luck
<arow_> x crashed on me, did I miss anything?
<spikeb> no
<arow_> okay, thanks spikeb
<spikeb> you're welcome arow
<arow> ronoc, I've uploaded my code here: http://utdallas.edu/~arow/xmms2-soundmenu.py
<arow> the delay was me making sure the university wouldn't claim rights on it if I used their server
<and471> ronoc, on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundMenu#Registration%20process, in the code snippet, what is 'Server' ?
<ronoc> and471, its a libindicate server
 * ronoc searches for docs
<arow> and471: server is an instance of indicate_server (or maybe IndicateServer), part of libindicate
<and471> ronoc, in vala?
<ronoc> and471, Indicate.Server
<ronoc> in indicate-0.5.vapi
<ronoc> and471 or arow, if you plan to use natty in two months, the registration process is much simpler on the client side
<and471> ronoc, yeah unfortunately I am impatient XD
<ronoc> and471, did you find that vapi
<arow> ronoc, I'm pretty sure my code could be pretty easily changed for natty
<and471> robtaylor, just looking for it :) do you know off the top of your head which package it is from?
<arow> going by the soundmenu wiki page
<and471> ronoc, installing libindicate-dev I now have Indicate-0.2vapi
<ronoc> and471, yes that is correct
<and471> ronoc, arow, many thanks for your help :)
<ronoc> no probs
<arow> and471, happy to help
<ronoc> arow, does your mpris interface look healthy on d-feet, i.e. does it stay up ?
<and471> arow, out of curiosity, what app are you integrating the sound menu with?
<arow> ronoc, I'm not familiar with d-feet, and not totally sure how to test if it's working
<arow> and471, XMMS2
<and471> ah :)
<ronoc> arow, apt-get install d-feet
<ronoc> allows you to examine whats on the dbus
<ronoc> very handy
<arow> definitely
<arow> got it
<arow> ronoc, what should I use as the address in d-feet?
<ronoc> arow, you want to see on the session bus if your org.mpris.MediaPlayer2.xmms2 is present
<arow> ronoc, it's giving me an error, saying it's a bad address because it doesn't contain a colon
<ronoc> arow, which d-feet or ?
<arow> d-feet
<ronoc> arow, when you run d-feet click on the session bus tab, you should not have to enter an address
<and471> ronoc, having some trouble with the vapi file, when I compile, it gives me
<and471> /home/andrew/Software/Projects/symphony/src/backend/dbus.c:16: fatal error: libindicate/./indicator-messages.h: No such file or directory
<and471> this is from the
<and471> [CCode (cheader_filename = "libindicate/./indicator-messages.h,libindicate/./indicator.h,libindicate/./interests.h,libindicate/./listener.h,libindicate/./server.h")]
<and471> in the vapi file
<arow> ronoc, the d-feet window is empty except for the button to add a bus tab, which needs an address
<gord> and471, looks like a bug in the vapi generation, file a bug about it and for now just remove the ./'s in there
<and471> gord, ok thanks
<ronoc> and471, yeah sorry that sounds bout right
<and471> np
<and471> ronoc, gord, I removed the './' s but I still get an error
<and471> libindicate/indicator-messages.h
<and471> fatal error: libindicate/indicator-messages.h: No such file or directory
<ronoc> and471, don't know why the libindicate vapi should need to pull in indicator-messages.h
<gord> and471, do you have the -dev package installed?
<and471> yup
<gord> and471, and "indicator" is part of your pkgconfig configure script?
<and471> gord, ronoc, if it helps in the -dev package, all the .h files are in /usr/include/libindicate-0.2/libindicate/
<and471> godbyk, I am not using a configure script, just valac --pkg....
<gord> and471, right this is why you are having problems, you are not passing the libindicate include directory valac --includedir=/usr/include/libindicate-0.2
<and471> gord, I pass that and still get the same error
<gord> ronoc, you know more about the indicator api than i do, think its worth just removing indicator-messages.h from the vapi?
<ronoc> gord, arow yes, i don't know why it should be there
<and471> rono, gord, sorry now I get the error
<and471> libindicate/indicator.h: No such file or directory
<and471> (just the next .h file along in the vapi file)
<ronoc> and471, have you set indicate as a dependency in the configure.ac
<jcastro> dbarth__: njpatel: DBO: after you guys are finished for A2 could you please review bugs for bitesize candidates
<gord> and471, can you paste the valac line you are using?
<and471> gord, sure
<jcastro> as we get more stable we'll be making them more and more visible
<cando_>  yo jcastro, :)
<jcastro> yo yo, what's up?
<and471> valac -g --save-temps --includedir=/usr/include/libindicate-0.2 src/main.vala [...] --pkg=Indicate-0.2 --pkg=Dbusmenu-Glib-0.2
<and471> gord, ^
<cando_> i've request a mp for the trashbin quicklist...DBO should look at it asap...:)
<cando_> jcastro, i'll let you know
<cando_> for your bitesize bug report
<jcastro> ooh, nice
<DBO> cando_, I am reviewing it now as a matter of fact :)
<cando_> uh cool
 * jcastro jiggles DBO
<jcastro> yeah!
<DBO> cando_, I am simply confirming with a cohort that the recursive delete is the best way (I believe it is)
<cando_> fine..:)
<jcastro> nice, I was worried, I tried 2d and they have working quicklists in trash cans!
<cando_> ahahah lol
<gord> and471, only think i can think of is adding a / to the includedir line at the end, seems fine to me =\
<and471> gord, sorry tried that :)
<and471> gord, if I add libindicate-0.2 to each .h file in the vapi file
<and471> so it ends up as:
<and471> libindicate-0.2/libindicate/indicator.h
<and471> then it works, but I get a different error
<and471> In file included from /usr/include/libindicate-0.2/libindicate/indicator.h:75,
<and471>                  from /home/andrew/Software/Projects/symphony/src/backend/dbus.c:16:
<and471> /usr/include/libindicate-0.2/libindicate/server.h:36: fatal error: libdbusmenu-glib/server.h: No such file or directory
<gord> you need to include the deps for dbusmenu too
<ronoc> and471, have you libdbusmenu-dev installed
<gord> this is why we use configure scripts :)
<ronoc> indeed
<and471> ronoc, I don't have that, but I have libdbusmenu-glib-dev and libdbusmenu-gtk-dev installed
<ronoc> and471, that sounds right, sorry couldn't remember name of package
<and471> np
<ronoc> and471, so again the server.h what folder is it in in /usr/include
<DBO> cando__, approved :)
<DBO> will merge in short order
<and471> ronoc, libdbusmenu-0.1/
<cando__> DBO, :D thanks!
<cando__> jcastro, ^
<ronoc> and471, is it not just a path problem again
<ronoc> inorder to find that header
<jcastro> cando__: yeah, rock that!
<jcastro> cando__: in hindsight that wasn't so bitesize, but whatever, heh
<cando__> jcastro, for my knowledge level ..really not a bitesize bug..
<cando__> :)
<cando__> anyway unity will hav
<cando__> have its trash quick list!c'mon
<ronoc> tedg, got a minute for a review ?
<and471> ronoc, gord, I don't see why one should have to have --includedir, I don't need this for any other libraries
<arow> ronoc, when you have a moment, do you know any way to check the status of d-bus other than d-feet?
<tedg> ronoc, Sure, which one?
<ronoc> tedg, https://code.launchpad.net/~cjcurran/indicator-sound/blacklist-dbus-access/+merge/48006
<ronoc> thx t
<ronoc> and471, okay but which other libraries are you using ?
<ronoc> arow, you can use dbus-monitor but d-feet
<ronoc> is much more useful
<gord> and471, its just the way some packages are installed in ubuntu, to allow for multiple versions to be used at once
<arow> ronoc, unfortunately I can't find a way to make d-feet work on my system
<gord> and471, like i was mentioning, its why everyone uses configure scripts. pkg-config figures all this out for you
<arow> but thanks, I'll chck out dbus-monitor
<ronoc> gord, when you start d-feet for the first time, should it not have the system and session bus as tabs on the panel
<ronoc> gord, it's been a year I can't remember
<arow> ronoc, for me there are no tabs on the panel, only two empty areas with a horizontal divider and the button to connect an address
<arow> it seems dbus-manager may have been replaced with a program called bustle, going by its description
<arow> I'll try it out
<gord> ronoc, don't think so, think you have to go to file -> connect to x
 * ronoc googles d-feet usuage
<arow> ronoc, bustle seems to indicate that my code does successfully get a bus (not entirely sure, it spat out a lot of stuff when I started xmms2-soundmenu)
<arow> although it doesn't give any output when XMMS2 changes status (not sure if it should)
<arow> oh duh, I forgot I had appmeu, d-feet works now
<ronoc> arow, was wondering :)
<arow> org.mpris.MediaPlayer2.xmms2 appears in the list
<ronoc> and when you click on this does it have both the root and player interface
<ronoc> arow, ^
<arow> no, and my code doesn't attempt to register the player interface
 * arow feels dumb
<and471> gord, ronoc, would it be useful i put the code in a bzr branch so you could experiment to get it working?
<ronoc> and471, sure
<ronoc> i can take a look
<ronoc> and471, although I really think you should be doing the work for natty
<ronoc> roughly 8 weeks left in this cycle
<and471> ronoc, bzr branch lp:~and471/+junk/symphony
<and471> ronoc, like I said I am impatient :)
<arow> and471, I'm the same, I basically started this so that I could use it myself :)
<arow> and I'm on Maverick, so...
<and471> :)
<arow> hmm, trying to figure out how to do this. I think I need a separate class for each interface, so they can each have a connection
<ronoc> tedg, I thought the g_variant_get  for setting the iter was alright, I read it somewhere this morning
<and471> arow, I don't know how useful it would be, but I have my mpris dbus interface implemented in vala if it helps
<ronoc> tedg, have tested the code with d-feet etc working nicely, can see memory though with the builder etc when I prematurely return
<tedg>  ronoc, I don't think so.  I think that's what g_variant_iter_init is for.
<ronoc> tedg, okay
<and471> ronoc, having any luck?
<arow> and471, thanks for the offer, if I can't hack this thing together I may take you up on it
<ronoc> and471, sorry finishing something else currently, will look at it in a moment
<and471> ronoc, no problem, ping me if you need anything etc.
<and471> arow, re: your earlier comment, I got it working with having two connections
<arow> okay, it's now showing connections for each interface
<joanie> Hey guys. Is this the best channel to ask about Unity + multi-head (separate X screens) issues?
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley
<chrisccoulson> i responded to your merge request now
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey!
<chrisccoulson> i think there is still another issue. i'm not sure if my response makes sense
<ronoc> joanie, yup
 * m_conley is reading..
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ah, good point
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I hadn't considered that.  I think you're right.
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: thanks - I'll work on that.
<chrisccoulson> so, i'm not sure of the best way to fix that. it might be worth looking at the mac implementation and figuring out why they don't have the same issue
<chrisccoulson> the designs aren't that dissimilar, although this one is simpler
<joanie> cool. So.... With GNOME (2) panel and with the Ubuntu classic, the non-primary X screen also had a panel from which I could launch apps and have them run in that X screen. With Unity, I only have one instance of it and can't seem to launch any apps in that second X screen.
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: well, for OSX, it's a compile-time decision
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: but yes, the idea is more or less the same.  There's just less fiddling around, slurping up the menu, hiding it, and piping it out via dbus
<joanie> So I'm wondering if there's a trick by which I could get another instance of unity running on that head. Or if I need to just wait patiently. :-) (Or if it ain't gonna happen)
<chrisccoulson> so, creating dummy menu nodes might be the only way to fix it reliably
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: it sounds like the safe route, yes.
<chrisccoulson> cool, that should be fairly easy to do. i'd probably just create a new subclass of uGlobalMenuObject and have it create an empty and invisible menu item
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: yep - my thinking exactly.  :)  I'll have a patch for you hopefully later today.
<chrisccoulson> excellent, thanks :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: also, I was curious:  are you folks thinking of sticking with using add-ons to complete the Unity integrations?  Or were you hoping to have these add-ons somehow merged into core?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: because I know you include an Ubuntu mod pack with Firefox - could this become part of that?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: and something similar with Thunderbird?
<chrisccoulson> hopefully merged in to core. there's already a bug report for the menubar work, but it's just easier to develop an addon for now
<arow> joanie, do you want the whole Unity interface on the second head, or is there a particular part(s) you're wanting?
<chrisccoulson> and also, the timing is bad for ffox 4.0 (ie, we want to ship the changes now, but there's not really any chance of getting the work merged in to core until after ffox 4.0 is released)
<joanie> arow: to be honest, I want whatever it takes to be able to launch apps there ;-)
<chrisccoulson> but that's definately the longer term goal
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: gotcha, ok.
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: just making sure I'm on the same page. :)
<chrisccoulson> excellent, thanks :)
<joanie> arow: in other words, I don't have a menu from which I can launch them. I don't seem to have a run dialog any more. And any launcher I try to add to the desktop in that secondary head winds up on the first monitor of the first head.
<joanie> s/head/screen/
<joanie> so I'd be happy with whatever solution is consistent with Unity goals and designs that solves my problem.
<arow> joanie, I'm not an expert here, but what kind of graphics card do you have, and/or what graphics drivers are you using (if not the default)?
<joanie> arow: two nvidia cards with the nvidia proprietary drivers
 * joanie looks for specifics (different box) 
<joanie> GeForce 9500 GT (primary) GeForce 8400 GS (secondary)
<joanie> driver version 260.19.29
 * arow is doing a little research
<arow> joanie, quick thought: if you move your mouse to the edge of the first screen opposite from where it joins the second screen, does the mouse stop at the edge or does it seem to keep going?
<joanie> arow: I'm not sure I follow
<joanie> I can move the mouse pointer smoothly across all three monitors
<arow> oh, for some reason I was thinking two monitors
<arow> my thought is that your real first screen, with the interface and such, may be on another "screen" that's not being displayed
<joanie> nope.
<joanie> And if I switch to "classic" ubuntu via gdm...
<joanie> I get a panel
<arow> okay
<arow> ah
<joanie> and I can use the panel to launch apps
<joanie> i.e. problem solved
<joanie> but then I'm not using Unity
<joanie> arow: make sense?
<arow> joanie, yes, while you could ignore the problem, it makes sense to try to fix it instead
<joanie> :-)
<joanie> so does unity work on other boxes **where each monitor is a separate x screen** (where "work" == you can launch apps on either screen)?
<arow> well, I don't know too much about Unity as I've barely used it myself (I'm still on Maverick and the old Unity isn't very friendly with my system) but there should be some experts here if you wait around
<arow> sorry I can't be of more help
<joanie> arow: hey no worries. I can lurk. :-)
<arow> ronoc, are you still around, and do you have a minute?
<ronoc> arow, just about, whats up ?
<arow> I've made a text of the order my code works in, would you mind looking it over and telling me if I'm doing anything wrong?
<arow> it's here: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=wNVRsQuJ
<arow> I know I've gotta be missing something basic
<ronoc> arow, that looks reasonable, can you email the python script - i'll have a gander in the morning, need to grab some food (sorry for delay - needed to sort a broken merge request)
<ronoc> conor.curran@canonical.com
<arow> ronoc, sure thing, thanks much for your time
<ronoc> arow, no probs :)
<BenIsaacs> I'm new so forgive me if I do any thing new- after downloading and install natty daily build in virtualbox, there are still gnome panels but they have one menu button as well as the app menu. is this right
<mterry> So when I login to a unity session, compiz seems to freeze.  It doesn't crash, but stops rendering.  (happened before and after today's update) is this a known issue?
<lamalex> tedg, can you verify for me that Marco Trevisan signed the ca?
<cando> lamalex, i've already signed the ca for a previous contribution... (i'm the guy of the trashbin quicklist mp)
<lamalex> why the hell isn't the list being updated then
<cando> dunno...:)
<lamalex> ok
<lamalex> cando you already had something else merged in, didn't you?
<lamalex> right
<cando> yeah..
<lamalex> you just said that
<cando> :)
<lamalex> ok
<lamalex> I will merge your trash merge
<cando> jcastro can confirm that
<lamalex> yeah I recognized your name
<cando> :) thanks..
<lamalex> but I couldn't find you in the last so I figured I was just wrong
<lamalex> I will track down whoever is supposed to be updating the list
<cando> lamalex, can you fix the translation problem? i won't be on natty until tomorrow..
<jcastro> yeah cando is a recurring rock star
<lamalex> cando, you don't really need to be on natty to fix that
<lamalex> but yeah I can, it's on eline
<cando> lamalex, yeah..you're right..thanks
<cando> jcastro, ^^
<lamalex> cando, merged! thanks again for your help
<cando> lamalex, :):) thank to you!
<jcastro> gord: you're still working on Places right?
<jcastro> htorque: is your dash working (latest updates?)
<jcastro> I get a black box
<htorque> jcastro, using trunk, i'm seeing a black box and a search field
<jcastro> no icons or anything?
<jcastro> that's what I get
<htorque> jcastro, yeah, no icons
<jcastro> htorque: I started this btw, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/KeyboardShortcuts
<lamalex> tedg, libindicate has so many build system patches that need reviewed
<jcastro> lamalex: what's our term for the expose mode, super-a
<lamalex> scale
<lamalex> jcastro, ^
<lamalex> idk why
<lamalex> that's a shitty name
<lamalex> or no
<lamalex> spread
<lamalex> it's spread
<jcastro> k
<jcastro> ok so spread is super-a, super-e is expo right?
<lamalex> yes i believe so
<jcastro> htorque: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/710792
<htorque> jcastro, oh, thanks! :)
<bcurtiswx_> unity ubuntu button, should I have other apps installed for that to show anything?
<bcurtiswx_> right now it's blank
<bcurtiswx_> ah ha found it
<smspillaz> nerochiaro: pong
<nerochiaro> smspillaz: nevermind, i think I figured it out on my own. But for confirmation: there's really no way for a regular (non-wm) client to be notified of WM_CHANGE_STATE ClientMessage events from the root window, right ?
#ayatana 2011-02-01
<smspillaz> nerochiaro: I'm not sure but I think everyone gets ClientMessages on the root window
<smspillaz> but the fastest way to check is to just run an event loop and check for them, since you don't register for ClientMessages
<smspillaz> basically the rule of thumb is that the message goes to client that actually owns the window that the ClientMessage was sent to, but yes, there isn't anything clear in the X doc about who gets ClientMessages on the root window
<nerochiaro> smspillaz: yep, i did check. i don't get them
<smspillaz> nerochiaro: ok
<nerochiaro> smspillaz: i thought i had to register for them in some special way, but if you say you don't have to, then there's little left for me to check
<smspillaz> nerochiaro: nope, all Clients get SelectionNotify/Request and ClientMessage by default
<smspillaz> nerochiaro: what are yo utrying to check exactly? when the window gets minimized ?
<nerochiaro> smspillaz: yeah
<smspillaz> there might be an EWMH prop for that
<smspillaz> nerochiaro: XSelectInput (dpy, yourwindow, PropertyChangeMask);
<smspillaz> nerochiaro: switch (event->type) { case PropertyNotify: if (event->xproperty.type == XInternAtom (dpy, "_NET_WM_STATE", 0)) { /* XGetWindowProperty _NET_WM_STATE */ and check for _NET_WM_STATE_HIDDEN
<smspillaz> whcih I think is (1 << 8)
<smspillaz> see http://standards.freedesktop.org/wm-spec/wm-spec-latest.html#id2541720
<nerochiaro> smspillaz: looks good, even thought i need to do that for all the windows, not just mine
<smspillaz> the description there says that this was written exactly because pagers need to tell :)
<smspillaz> nerochiaro: sure, just XQueryTRee
<smspillaz> not sure how well this will work with reparenting though
<nerochiaro> smspillaz: hmm, i'll give it a shot tomorrow morning regardless
<smspillaz> *cough* might just need to assume that non-override redirect windows are going to have 2 parents
<smspillaz> eg frame -> wrapper -> client
<nerochiaro> smspillaz: what i think i will do is get the list of windows from bamf, then XSelectInput on them
<smspillaz> nerochiaro: yeah, because bamf uses _NET_WM_CLIENT_LIST (or something like that) so this will be correct
<smspillaz> nerochiaro: XGetWindowProperty (dpy, root, XInternAtom (dpy, "_NET_CLIENT_LIST_STACKING", 0);
<smspillaz> http://standards.freedesktop.org/wm-spec/wm-spec-latest.html#id2505795
<nerochiaro> smspillaz: good. i already use bamf's window list in other places, and it's correct
<smspillaz> :)
<nerochiaro> smspillaz: hopefully it will work this way. thanks for the tip
<smspillaz> yeah
<smspillaz> _NET_WM_STATE_HIDDEN is supposed to be set by the wm when the window is minimized only
<smspillaz> or rather
<smspillaz> only when it is minimized
<nerochiaro> smspillaz: hopefully before it is minimized
<smspillaz> let me check
<smspillaz> nerochiaro: we unmap the frame and client before setting the state
<nerochiaro> smspillaz: damn. so I can't use it
<smspillaz> what are you trying to do exactly?
<nerochiaro> smspillaz: monitor when windows are about to be minimized and save somewhere their pixmaps, so i can display some meaningful thumbnail. it's basically #1 from your article
<smspillaz> ah right
<smspillaz> yeah, that's why I said it needs to be done inside the wm
<smspillaz> the good thing is that I made w->minimize () wrappable so we can write a simple compiz plugin which will do this I guess
<nerochiaro> smspillaz: that sounds good, for compiz. i'm gonna need something that works for metacity though. i was going to try and backport the "stack below desktop" patch from mutter
<smspillaz> mmm
<smspillaz> I guess you could do that, it just seems like asking for trouble
<nerochiaro> smspillaz: what would you suggest ?
<smspillaz> shaping, but like we discussed earlier you can't use that :)
<nerochiaro> smspillaz: indeed :)
<smspillaz> I suppose you could just do #1 in metacity too
<nerochiaro> smspillaz: do you think it's less messy than backporting that patch ? i will need some way to get these pixmaps out from the wm into the unity2d task switcher though
<nerochiaro> if i end up doing #1
<nerochiaro> #1 inside metacity, i mean
<smspillaz> nerochiaro: I would say that you could probably just save the pixmap handle into a window property
<nerochiaro> smspillaz: i was thinking the same
<smspillaz> you just need to watch out for when the pixmap goes away
<nerochiaro> smspillaz: sounds like the simplest way
<nerochiaro> smspillaz: i'm gonna copy that into a raster on the client, so even if it goes away it's gonna be ok
<smspillaz> ok
<smspillaz> is there a zero-copy implementation of creating an XRenderPicture from a pixmap ?
<nerochiaro> smspillaz: i don't think so, but that copy doesn't seem like a major overhead in most cases we've seen so far
<smspillaz> yeah
<nerochiaro> smspillaz: plus we need to scale it and keep only the shaped areas, so in the end manipulating the image is more efficient in qt than doing the same thing on an x pixmap
<nerochiaro> smspillaz: anyway, time for me to go to bed now :)
<Omega> Hmm, icon themes aren't applied in realtime?
<rbnswartz> DBO you around?
<smspillaz> nerochiaro_sleep: indeed
<kvalo> morning
<smspillaz> kvalo: morning :)
<kvalo> smspillaz: good morning. how's the summer down there? :)
<smspillaz> hot
<smspillaz> well actually, we were meant to have a hurricane, but that never happened
<smspillaz> *shrug*
<kvalo> smspillaz: wow
<smspillaz> it was slightly stormy though a few days ago
<smspillaz> hrm
<smspillaz> TIL that the decoration actually renders relevant to the client window size and not the frame size
<smspillaz> </wtf?>
<oSoMoN> good morning
<MacSlow> greetings folks
<MacSlow> hey didrocks
<didrocks> hey MacSlow
<smspillaz> hi @ all
<kvalo> kamstrup: morning. I updated the branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~kvalo/indicator-network/libconnman-service-properties/+merge/48034
 * kamstrup looking
<kamstrup> kvalo: approved!
<apw> anyone reporting 'focus' issues with yesterdays unity... i am seeing the wrong cursor and lack of sensitivity on some elements ... actiling like one of the semi-transparent places boxes is on the screen; though there is nothing visible
<apw> as in the area that one of those covers seems to be the area in which window specific cursor and click behaviour does not work
<smspillaz> apw: I am looking into this now
<didrocks> smspillaz: some than the bug I showed you yesterday
<didrocks> smspillaz: btw, I'm on this weird state right now, with stuck mouse and working keyboard
<didrocks> smspillaz: tried xwininfo, but got a "can't grab the mouse"
<didrocks> smspillaz: because I restart unity ^^
<didrocks> before*
<smspillaz> something has a stale mouse grab
<didrocks> if I can add any useful info
<smspillaz> what did you do just before your mouse became frozen ?
<didrocks> is there a way to find the guilty? :)
<didrocks> just chatting on weechat :)
<didrocks> so, nothing fancy
<smspillaz> did you click on anything, alt-tab ?
<smspillaz> and suddenly your mouse became frozen
<kvalo> kamstrup: thanks a lot!
<didrocks> maybe ctrl + alt + arrow
<didrocks> but really, nothing IMHO
<smspillaz> right
<smspillaz> its a bit difficult to trace unless we know exactly what grabbed the mouse and didn't ungrab it
<smspillaz> but ctrl-alt-arrow says that wall might be the cause
<smspillaz> I'll look into it when I get some time
<didrocks> smspillaz: not sure it's wall, weird that mouse is grabbed but not the keyboard
<didrocks> smspillaz: there is no tool to try to know which ones is doing that?
<smspillaz> nope
<didrocks> hum… ok, let's see running processes
<smspillaz> the only thing I can think of is that we activated a mouse grab (eg raising or focusing a window) and didn't call XAllowEvents for some reason
<didrocks> not using the mouse is a "fun" exercice :)
<smspillaz> let me see if there's something the code that can cause that to happen
<didrocks> smspillaz: ok, I keep that state meanwhile (not too long please) :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: hrm, so we call XAllowEvents if the number of grabs is empty
<smspillaz> lets see if the debug spewer plugin can come to the rescue here
<didrocks> smspillaz: do you really think it's compiz calling the grab?
<smspillaz> didrocks: it could be
<didrocks> smspillaz: I see no obvious process that can be guilty btw
<smspillaz> ah, yes
<didrocks> smspillaz: did you look at the xwininfo -root -tree I posted on the bug reports?
<smspillaz> didrocks: have you got dbus enabled ?
<smspillaz> didrocks: I haven't really had time to look into them yet
<didrocks> smspillaz: the plugin isn't
<smspillaz> didrocks: hrm, mabye you can try this
<didrocks> smspillaz: didn't njpatel put that as a priority? :)
<smspillaz> have you got a netbook or something?
<didrocks> smspillaz: yeah, one sec
<smspillaz> didrocks: it is :) I just took some rest yesterday (I only work part time :))
<didrocks> smspillaz: sure, just thinking you worked on the gconf bug recently
<didrocks> smspillaz: ok, ready
<smspillaz> I worked on the decoration issue just before that, but it is fixed
<smspillaz> didrocks: ok, you should be able to ssh -X in and launch ccsm with COMPIZ_CONFIG_PROFILE=ubuntu
<didrocks> k
<didrocks> smspillaz: can you look at the xwininfo trace meanwhile? (starting my netbookà
<smspillaz> sure
<didrocks> it's on the bug report, you have two of them :)
<smspillaz> did you have the bug # off the top of your head ?
<didrocks> smspillaz: if I can click, I could
<smspillaz> hehe
<didrocks> smspillaz: better look at your bug
<smspillaz> ok :p
<didrocks> smspillaz: ok look for "invisible" on the bug title
<didrocks> bug #709461
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 709461 in compiz (Ubuntu Natty) "semi-random invisible window with x geometry on top layer possible, all viewport only (one ws though)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709461
<smspillaz> ah, found it :)
<didrocks> great, the ssh connexion died? what's this wifi? :/
<smspillaz> heh
<smspillaz> let me know when you get it up and running
<didrocks> smspillaz: started
<smspillaz> cool
<smspillaz> can you enable d-bus ?
<didrocks> smspillaz: you know that enabling/disabling a plugin with unity crash compiz
<didrocks> is that what you wanted me to try? :/
<smspillaz> oh
<smspillaz> right
<smspillaz> damn that
<smspillaz> err ok
<smspillaz> well if you get it again, what you can do is this
<smspillaz> 1) make sure dbus is enabled
<didrocks> smspillaz: so I should enable dbus from now on
<smspillaz> 2) indeed
<didrocks> smspillaz: ok, the dbus plugin will enable us to know if compiz is grabbing the mouse?
<didrocks> smspillaz: again, maybe it's not compiz, not sure about it
<smspillaz> didrocks: well we can't activate the debug spewer action because something is grabbing the screen
<smspillaz> ... are you still in the bug mode actually ?
<didrocks> yeah
<smspillaz> didrocks: debug spewer keybinding set ?
<didrocks> not the new unity in any case as I got it before and seems that I see nothing process-wise
<didrocks> smspillaz: let me check
<didrocks> smspillaz: I reset to the default recently, so debug spewer isn't set
<didrocks> smspillaz: but yeah, it should work for new time
<smspillaz> is it enabled though ?
<didrocks> next*
<smspillaz> didrocks: maybe try disabling unity first then enabling debug spwer
<smspillaz> the mouse should still be grabbed
<didrocks> smspillaz: no, it's not :/
<didrocks> hum, trying
<didrocks> ccsm is a pain with keyboard :)
<smspillaz> :)
<smspillaz> you can always ssh -X
<smspillaz> that's why I said to :p
<didrocks> smspillaz: yeah, but ssh -X is breaking the connection a lot
<didrocks> smspillaz: hum, interesting, I can't set a keybinding on ccsm
<didrocks> like clicking on ctrl/alt… doesn't do anything
<didrocks> to define it
<didrocks> no forget it :)
<didrocks> my bad
<smspillaz> lol
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> so, it should be activated
<didrocks> not that nothing happened when I removed the unity plugin
<didrocks> and add it back
<didrocks> smspillaz: nothing in /tmp
<didrocks> smspillaz: seems the plugin isn't loaded in fact
<didrocks> smspillaz: so restarting unity and waiting for next time?
<didrocks> smspillaz: should I still enable the dbus plugin as well?
<didrocks> smspillaz: so, this was interesting, I restarted compiz, I've been only to click on the focused application on ws 1 (which was chromium), not on any other
<didrocks> smspillaz: even starting a new application (appearing above chromium) and the mouse events were going through
<didrocks> smspillaz: I had to restart metacity to get it working
<smspillaz> weird
<smspillaz> why do you keep hitting all the weird bugs now :)
<didrocks> as I told, it's maybe a bad new X <-> compiz interaction
<smspillaz> there is always one person who keeps getting tons of bugs
<didrocks> smspillaz: I'm not the only one… we already have 10 people reporting the same issue
<didrocks> since yesterday
<smspillaz> focus issues?
<didrocks> yeah
<smspillaz> what changed since yesterday?
<didrocks> smspillaz: well, since yesterday == since last compiz
 * smspillaz looks at the changelog
<didrocks> the one we uploaded (because I got that bug this week-end)
<didrocks> smspillaz: 1:0.9.2.1+glibmainloop4-0ubuntu4
<didrocks> is the version introducing it (I was on that version all the week-end and I got it)
<smspillaz> hrm
<smspillaz> so many last minute bugs. argh! why does this always happen :/
<didrocks> because it's "always like that"? ;)
<didrocks> smspillaz: ok, so after restarting metacity and switching back to compiz, all is fine now
<didrocks> smspillaz: I have the spewer and dbus plugin enabled
<didrocks> smspillaz: did you find anything useful in the xwininfo trace?
<smspillaz> not really
<smspillaz> I'm going to try and reproduce this myself
<didrocks> ok, nothing weird apparently :/
<didrocks> smspillaz: I'll let you know as soon I have it again
<smspillaz> its basically just 1) make chromium demands-attention 2) shit hits the fan ?
<didrocks> smspillaz: not sure it is really to the chromium demanding attention
<didrocks> smspillaz: I was just describing what I got as told :)
<smspillaz> it might not be related, but it might trigger something else
<didrocks> yeah, unity was showing the icon
<didrocks> but this time, I didn't get this or I didn't pay attention
<smspillaz> ok
<smspillaz> this focus bug might be related to the empathy fix
<didrocks> smspillaz: anyway, next week, we switch back to master?
<didrocks> hum, let me check
<didrocks> no, the empathy fix wasn't in 1:0.9.2.1+glibmainloop4-0ubuntu4
<smspillaz> didrocks: yes, if we can confirm the gconf issue is gone then I will merge glib into master
<didrocks> where did you look the changelog?
<smspillaz> lp:compiz
<didrocks> smspillaz: look at 1:0.9.2.1+glibmainloop4-0ubuntu4
<smspillaz> ok
<didrocks> the empathy fix was after
<smspillaz> I'll just dist-upgrade and look at that changelog :p
<smspillaz> or has the empathy fix been packaged ?
<didrocks> right, yesterday
<didrocks> it's the version I'm running
<smspillaz> ok
<didrocks> smspillaz: think that there is a new Xorg again :)
<didrocks> not sure if the landing time was unfortunate
<smspillaz> didrocks: hrm the latest version is ubuntu8
<smspillaz> so it was ubuntu4 that introduced the bug ?
<didrocks> smspillaz: correct
<smspillaz> oh wow, ok that's a lot to get through
<didrocks> smspillaz: yeah, it's basically all the patches you gave to me for alpha2
<smspillaz> oof
<didrocks> hum… and there is this ABI break
<smspillaz> ok, time to debug this manually
<didrocks> otherwise, I would have revert
<didrocks> and see if it's really compiz's fault
 * smspillaz builds the package
<didrocks> smspillaz: you see, stop breaking the ABI! we can't see if it's because of you or now (</kidding>) :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: I can't trigger it on purpose. I tried… but it's desperatly working there…
<smspillaz> didrocks: I think we need to define a stable API/ABI
<didrocks> smspillaz: yeah that will be easier for git/bzr bissect and such
<smspillaz> didrocks: right now the code is just a clusterf... of random API that we've added because "some plugin needs it"
<smspillaz> unfortunately, doing that is just going to take a lot of time
<smspillaz> and there is so much else going on
<didrocks> right :)
<smspillaz> it does need to be done though, the current code is a disaster-zone
<smspillaz> compiz++ was a half step there
 * smspillaz goes to dinner
<didrocks> RAOF: do you think new Xorg can be linked to new issues we got (like bug #709461)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 709461 in compiz (Ubuntu Natty) "semi-random invisible window with x geometry on top layer possible, all viewport only (one ws though)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709461
<didrocks> RAOF: more info, xwininfo tells me "can't grab mouse focus", is there an easy way to know which app grabbed it?
<RAOF> didrocks: That bug pre-dates the Xserver upload, so it's not that.
<RAOF> I'm not sure how you can tell which app has grabbed the mouse, sorry.
<didrocks> RAOF: ok, at least this scenario is moved away
<didrocks> thanks
<RAOF> I've seen that problem too, once.
<didrocks> I got it 4/5 times already :/
<RAOF> Maybe the new X will magically fix it for you? :)
<didrocks> RAOF: I like this kind of magic when it happens :)
<kamstrup> How do I debug segfaults in libunityshell.so? Compiz seems to be chugging happily along even though I get (this is from my custom branch):
<kamstrup> compiz (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin '/usr/lib/compiz/libunityshell.so' : /usr/lib/compiz/libunityshell.so: undefined symbol: _ZN19LauncherEntryRemote16StaticObjectTypeE
<kamstrup> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
 * kamstrup should probably have his C++ license revoked
<agateau> kamstrup: sounds like an ABI breakage
<didrocks> yeah
<kamstrup> i'm just trying to hack in support for the new launcher api
<didrocks> agateau: weird that you have system unity with system compiz
<didrocks> (as it's in /usr/lib)
<agateau> kamstrup: one side of the code needs to be rebuild
<didrocks> oupss kamstrup ^^
<kamstrup> so adding a few functions/classes to libunityshell.so here and there, but breaking libunityshell.so's ABI should matter afaik?
<didrocks> kamstrup: which version of compiz-dev do you have?
<kamstrup> didrocks: 1:0.9.2.1+glibmainloop4-0ubuntu8
<kamstrup> lemme try a clean rebuild
<didrocks> hum… weird, you should be all right
<agateau> kamstrup: did you add a *virtual* function?
<kamstrup> agateau: nope, shoul i? :-)
<agateau> kamstrup: if you want to break ABI, it's a good idea, otherwise no :)
<kamstrup> agateau: but i'm hacking purely inside unity... so there should be no issue in breaking the ABI since it's only internal and libunityshell.so is dlopen()ed by compiz?
<agateau> kamstrup: well, for some reason something changed in the LauncherEntryRemote class since libunityshell was build and it doesn't like it
<kamstrup> agateau: just tried a clean rebuild, and it's definitely something in my linking that is messed up, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/560898/
<agateau> kamstrup: wow
<kamstrup> agateau: so what kind of newbie C++ mistake would cause this? :-)
<agateau> kamstrup: nm --demangle will make it easier to read
<kamstrup> agateau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/560900/
<agateau> kamstrup: what's weird is that this symbol is not a method...
<agateau> kamstrup: I am wondering if it could have something to do with rtti (given that it talks about object type)
<agateau> kamstrup: maybe there is a mixup in build options
<agateau> ?
<kamstrup> agateau: perhaps...
<kamstrup> agateau: I think it's something Nux related...
<ronoc> kamstrup, thx for the feedback on that merge, I was nearly sure I was doing it right the first time :) with the occasional leak eek !
<agateau> kamstrup: could be, because google does not know much about "StaticObjectType"
<agateau> kamstrup: does grepping for StaticObjectType in nux src yield something?
<kamstrup> agateau: yep, it gives tonnes of lines
<agateau> kamstrup: ahah!
<agateau> kamstrup: can you post an url or pb an excerpt?
<kamstrup> agateau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/560908/
<kamstrup> njpatel: !!! your eyes are needed!
<agateau> indeed
<agateau> kamstrup: maybe nux ABI changed?
<kamstrup> njpatel: what's the deal with this StaticObjectType in Nux and why do I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/560900/ ?
<kamstrup> agateau: but I just did a clean rebuild on libunityshell.so and I still get the error
<kamstrup> agateau: the class in question derives from nux::InitiallyUnownedObject, and I guess that's why... in some way...
 * kamstrup will ponder this over lunch
<kamstrup> agateau: I think I maybe got it... one needs a NUX_DECLARE_OBJECT_TYPE (LauncherEntryRemote, nux::InitiallyUnownedObject); in the right place...
<agateau> kamstrup: ohoh
<agateau> kamstrup: glad you found it, I would have been quite useless here :)
<njpatel> kamstrup, yeah, you should be copying from an existing source :)
<njpatel>  /header
<njpatel> kamstrup, it's for some advanced debugging that it's like that
<njpatel> apparently we can do some funky things with object allocation/lifecycle/refcount debugging thanks to the NUX_* magic
<kamstrup> njpatel: ok  - i don't complain... i'm used to GObject boilerplate after all ;-)
<kamstrup> njpatel: it's just a bit tricky to reverse engineer :-)
<njpatel> yeah, I started to complain and then remembered about GObject and decided to keep my mouth shut :)
<kamstrup> lol
<njpatel> i mean, if I inflicted GObject on Jay, he can inflict this on me
<ion> I’d love to try Unity (3D). If only bug http://launchpad.net/bugs/686698 were fixed. :-) Perhaps i’ll get around to trying to fix it myself some day.
<kamstrup> njpatel: now I am at a loss... I still get the unresolved StaticObjectType, but my class looks like this now http://paste.ubuntu.com/560913/
<kamstrup> which to my research should be ok
<njpatel> kamstrup, uno momento
<njpatel> ion, we're working on it with the AMD guys...sorry it's taken so long, please bear with us :)
<njpatel> kamstrup, do you have NUX_IMPLEMENT_OBJECT_TYPE (LauncherEntryRemote); in the cpp?
<ion> Nice :-). No worries. I was just making noise every now and then because i wasn’t sure it had been noticed that the bug is still there, with the status still as “fix released” and all. Now that i have a response, i’ll just wait patiently. Thanks. :-)
<njpatel> ion, could you change it back to confirmed? as you obviously still have the issue
<ion> It was the first thing i tried but i don’t seem to have the rights to modify the status.
<njpatel> ion, ah, I've done that now
<ion> Thanks :-)
<kamstrup> njpatel: zomg! that did the trick
<njpatel> MAGIC!
<dnivra> hello. what is the command that locks the screen in unity similar to gnome-screensaver in gnome? i would like to download the source so wanted to know.
<RAOF> dnivra: That would be gnome-screensaver.
<dnivra> RAOF: it is same in unity as well?
<RAOF> dnivra: Unity's just a shell; it does the same job as gnome-panel+compiz.  The rest of the gnome stack is the same.
<ogra> given that unity is a frontend ...
 * ogra dislikes the word "shell" ... we had a week long discussion why ubuntu replaces bash with unity on the ubuntu-users ML
<ogra> :)
<dnivra> i have another question. I want to create a few controls(buttons) that get displayed when the screen is locked. i wish to do it in python. any suggestions how I possibly could?
<RAOF> dnivra: I think by patching gnome-screensaver to allow you to extend it with python.
<dnivra> RAOF: sorry but what did you mean by patching?
<dnivra> i mean gnome screensaver isn't written in python right?
<kamstrup> njpatel: I have https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/launcher-api/+merge/48152 up - we may have to get DBO involved for the remaining bits
<njpatel> kamstrup, sounds good, I think he was working on the rendering aspect yesterday, so just sync with him?
<kamstrup> njpatel: sure, i'll try to catch him later
<njpatel> sweet
<smspillaz> didrocks: if you remembered correctly was the invisible area about the same width as your screen and about 50 px high ?
<smspillaz> I'm looking at
<smspillaz> 0x460118c "chromium-browser": ("chromium-browser" "Chromium-browser")  1758x50+119+83  +119+83
<didrocks> smspillaz: it was more like if it was fullscreen
<smspillaz>         1 child:
<smspillaz>         0x460118d (has no name): ()  1x1+-1+-1  +118+82
<smspillaz>      0x1200167 (has no name): ()  1920x1176+-1920+-1176  +-1920+-1176
<smspillaz> hrmm, but maybe it had a pointer grab like you said
<didrocks> smspillaz: didn't I added a new comment specifying that after killing all chromium processes, I was still having the invisible window?
<smspillaz> ok
<smspillaz> it was something else then
<didrocks> yeah
<smspillaz> dammit I hate it how in the pre-dbus days applications would abuse creating unmapped windows + ClientMessage for IPC
<smspillaz> ok, I don't see anything particularly odd
<smspillaz> didrocks: maybe next time post your xprop -root and xwininfo -root -tree
<smspillaz> just so I can confirm this
<didrocks> "I tried to kill all chromium process because of the "emergency state relationship", and but it didn't fix it…"
<didrocks> smspillaz: ^^
<didrocks> on the bug report :)
<smspillaz> because what I think is happening is that some window is getting created but not tracked so it is not reparented obviously
<didrocks> smspillaz: so, ok, xprop -root in addition to xwininfo
<didrocks> smspillaz: you can look at the reporter one as well for xwininfo
<multiplatinum> hey ivanka
<multiplatinum> ivanka,  are you free now?
<smspillaz> didrocks: yeah, so I think I know what is happening
<didrocks> smspillaz: really? :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: I don't get the issue that often, so it is difficult for me to test but I will put together a patch
<smspillaz> ok, there goes that theory
<didrocks> smspillaz: ok, I didn't get it again since this morning. The first 30 minutes was just horrible though…
<smspillaz> what do you find "provokes" it?
<smspillaz> (also, how long have we got till a2 is cut?)
<njpatel> yesterday
<smspillaz> fun
<smspillaz> can we still upload? :)
<smspillaz> (bugfixes etc)
<njpatel> depends, when's the last time you bought didrocks beer?
<smspillaz> I couldn't buy him beer in the united states because I was 18
<didrocks> that's just an excuse!
<smspillaz> but I'll buy him a beer in spirit
<njpatel> i forgot, your barely legal
<didrocks> smspillaz: well, really depends, if it small, really small… maybe there is a chance :)
<smspillaz> ok
<smspillaz> I'll look into it
<didrocks> smspillaz: and of course, the chance are bigger if njpatel buy me a beer as you can't :)
<njpatel> smspillaz, whenever you feel like like chilling out from the bug flow of natty and, generally, want to relax, feel free to fix unity-w-d to allow for large shadow radii ;)
<didrocks> "beer backup" :-)
<njpatel> didrocks, you know I owe you lots of beers
<smspillaz> njpatel: what do you mean, "large shadow radii?"
<smspillaz> it supports anything you want
<didrocks> njpatel: we owe you a lot as well!
<smspillaz> just specify it in the theme
<njpatel> smspillaz, making the shadows larger so they don't look as strong
<njpatel> smspillaz, i.e. making them stretch out to 3-50px
<njpatel> smspillaz, oh, interesting
<njpatel> smspillaz, in the metacity theme?
<smspillaz> njpatel: vim /usr/share/themes/Ambiance/metacity-1/metacity-theme-1.xml
<njpatel> smspillaz, ohh, I see it
<njpatel> thanks
<didrocks> njpatel: yeah, but that needs the other fix by smspillaz first (I think all is working now) so that the shadow isn't taken by the grid :)
<smspillaz> njpatel: yes, just tweak the radius, opacity and offset fields to your liking
<didrocks> or you will cry :)
<smspillaz> heh
<njpatel> aah man, this looks beautiful
<smspillaz> while I was implementing that I managed to accidentally implement a funny behaviour
<smspillaz> the window maximize gets offset by the frame border size AND the shadow size
<smspillaz> so you could actually have smaller maximized windows than unmaximized ones
<didrocks> yeah, hence my comment :)
<smspillaz> I have a fix for that now though, see your mailboxes and the bug for the patch
<didrocks> smspillaz: yeah, but not for alpha2 :p
<smspillaz> it also fixes the resize rectangle appearing outside of the window
<smspillaz> and snap-to
<smspillaz> and a few other things
<njpatel> i'm in love
<smspillaz> njpatel: screenshot ?
<njpatel> with my window decorator
<smspillaz> :)
<njpatel> uno moment
<njpatel> o
 * smspillaz wonders if njpatel is applying his "mac os x lookalike theme"
<njpatel> i make the borders 0px too
 * njpatel happy
<njpatel> smspillaz, http://i.imgur.com/MGW5k.jpg
<njpatel> it's my desktop, though, so biiiiig screenshot
<smspillaz> that's how big my desktop is too
<njpatel> 4096x1152?
<njpatel> nice
<smspillaz> erm
<smspillaz> not that big :)
<smspillaz> 3360x1050
<njpatel> thought so. You can't handle that size, child
<multiplatinum> ivanka,  are you free now?
 * njpatel doesn't know what he implied there
<spikeb> he3h
 * smspillaz giggles
<smspillaz> njpatel: I suppose there's a minimum age for handling such a size (resolution) and that makes me barely legal huh?
<njpatel> smspillaz, exactly, you have a lot to learn before you even approach 4k pixel width
<smspillaz> like the fact that my driver can't handle texture sizes that big?
<smspillaz> YAY INTEL
<njpatel> exactly
<njpatel> :)
<njpatel> though my laptop intel could
<smspillaz> not an i915?
<njpatel> 4500
<smspillaz> nice
<njpatel> with displayport and vga
<njpatel> but I got a 450 GTS for my desktop which had 2x DVI, HDMI and VGA
<smspillaz> nice
<njpatel> so I can run most the screens in my house off it ;)
<smspillaz> that's way overpowered
<spikeb> haha njpatel
<smspillaz> njpatel: well how many crtcs does it have ?
<njpatel> it is, but makes njpatel happy
<smspillaz> all those ports are useless without crtcs
<njpatel> smspillaz, how would I even begin to find that out?
<njpatel> smspillaz, I've tested with both DVIs and VGA. Haven't tested HDMI yet
<smspillaz> njpatel: try connecting lots of monitors and it should max out at some number likely to be less than the number of ports on your card
<smspillaz> ok, so you have at leat 3
<smspillaz> *least
<njpatel> yeah
<njpatel> which is honestly what I bought it for, having the HDMI is like a nice side-effect
<smspillaz> when I actually get a desktop, I plan to get a triple-head setup
<smspillaz> heh, I use hdmi all the time
 * smspillaz has a hdmi -> dvi connector
<njpatel> apparently in the windows world ATI is the best
 * spikeb uses a singular 40" screen on his desktop
<smspillaz> my friend has one of those
<njpatel> however in Ubuntu world I like my nvidia
<smspillaz> ATI is nice in the ubuntu world
<njpatel> spikeb, nice, what res?
<spikeb> njpatel, only 1920x1080. that is about as high as i need though
<smspillaz> there's point where the hardware is just so overpowered that even the fact that the driver is not yet optimized doesn't even matter anymore
<njpatel> smspillaz, really? I should get you one so you make sure unity runs on it ;)
<smspillaz> njpatel: only on fglrx
<njpatel> spikeb, ah, so you've gone for nice, large, text :)
<spikeb> njpatel, yes.
<spikeb> hey is the FOSS ATI driver good enough to run unity-compiz?
<njpatel> smspillaz, yes, like my card :) However when I feel like it booting in to windows and playing some Team Fortress 2 is nice :)
<njpatel> spikeb, FOSS one should work, yes. Having troubles with fglrx right now
<spikeb> ok
<Kaleo> kamstrup: who/what uses libunity/src/unity-appinfo-manager.vala ?
<kamstrup> Kaleo: u-p-a
<Kaleo> kamstrup: ok, thanks
<kamstrup> DBO: you there?
<DBO> kamstrup, yes
<kamstrup> DBO: you can haz present! https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/launcher-api/+merge/48152
<DBO> kamstrup, you is da bomba
<kamstrup> DBO: I was thinking that you would be the guy to review this, and maybe hook the remaining bits up in the UI or hold my hand while i do it? :-)
<DBO> I will hook up the UI
<DBO> I want to do that :)
<kamstrup> \o/ less work for me!
<DBO> is there a dbus api with this I can play with on d-feet
<DBO> so I could say set the progress of something
<kamstrup> DBO: yes and no...
<kamstrup> DBO: the client side API currently lives in libunity trunk - which i'll release unless show stoppers pop up
<kamstrup> DBO: the unity side of this just listens for some DBus signals, so not much you can instrument from d-feet i'm afraid
<DBO> oh you biznatch
<DBO> so you basically ignored everything I said about dock-manager
<kamstrup> DBO: but I have a sample vala proggy here I can paste you, it's easy to work with
<kamstrup> DBO: i didn't ignore it, I carefully evaluated it, and decided (together with my accomplice njpatel) that the dockmanager API was not good enough
<kamstrup> DBO: I can give you the reasons on a mumble call if you want, to elaborate to type out here :-)
<DBO> I just wish you had included me in something like that
<kamstrup> DBO: then live in the *correct* time zone ;-) You americans have your sleeping pattern all wrong!
<njpatel> DBO, it's still possible to implement dockmanager, just outside of unity (as we spoke about the first time), as far as I understand it
<jcastro> njpatel: gord: you guys got time to talk about Places API today real quick?
<njpatel> jcastro, sure, what's up?
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Places
<jcastro> first off, is that up to date ^^
<jcastro> I'd like to move it to developer.u.c
<njpatel> jcastro, also, kamstrup and me probably better for Places API stuff
<jcastro> oh ok, got confused
<njpatel> jcastro, mostly, some of it won't be supported in natty
<jcastro> ok so kamstrump is places guy, got it
<njpatel> (which is good, it's cruft(
<jcastro> cool, can you comment out the sections that won't be in natty? but leave them in there so I can keep them around
<njpatel> either of us, kamstrup is better at the whole documentation thing :)
<jcastro> ok, go back to work then. :)
<jcastro> kamstrup: ping.
<jcastro> (heh)
<njpatel> :)
<kamstrup> jcastro: hey
<jcastro> kamstrup: can you check out that Places wiki page and let me know if it's complete?
<jcastro> I'm supposed to snag all the Places docs you guys make and put them on unity.ubuntu.com
<jcastro> njpatel: does the youtube places app still work?
<jcastro> we're going to need like code examples and all that jazz, just like we did for app indicators
<njpatel> jcastro, it should, will have a look over the weekend
<jcastro> I was thinking of starting the push to getting people looking at Places right after A2
<jcastro> so whenever you guys finish the tarballs if you could just get the Places docs done then I can take it from there
<kamstrup> jcastro: the current Places wiki page is "correct" but slightly misleading
<kamstrup> jcastro: because it specs out the lowlevel DBus interactions, but you're really meant to be using libunity to work with the API
<kamstrup> jcastro: and it must be emphasised that the API *will* break
<jcastro> right, these are old
<kamstrup> jcastro: also the youtube and sample place a subtly broken right now - they are easy to fix though
<jcastro> can you update them before say ... Monday end-of-day?
<jcastro> (the docs)
<kamstrup> jcastro: yes, putting on my todo for this week
<jcastro> thank you sir!
<lamalex> hey didrocks, about your killall panel service merge
<lamalex> shouldn't you do that before you start unity?
<didrocks> lamalex: yeah?
<didrocks> lamalex: no, because unity can already be started
<didrocks> lamalex: and it can restart the panel service then
<lamalex> but you start unity, and then kill the panel service
<lamalex> can't you hit a condition where you kill the one unity just spawned?
<didrocks> lamalex: I tried that and it seems there is no issue killing the one unity is just spawning
<lamalex> didrocks, it seems wasteful
<lamalex> like it could impact start up time
<didrocks> lamalex: keep in mind that we don't use the wrapper in the session…
<didrocks> triggering a python script will cost too much
<didrocks> so it's just for us when debugging
<lamalex> ah, ok. I guess it doesn't matter so much then
<didrocks> yeah, hence the merge :)
<didrocks> lamalex: other, the script will be way way different :)
<didrocks> otherwise*
<lamalex> API, what's the status of https://code.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/unity/panel-a11y/+merge/47277
<lamalex> is it mergable?
 * API checking
<API> lamalex, no
<API> this was a first prototype
<API> when rodrigo was planning to
<API> implement the panel accessibility on unity
<API> but for now, we are going to do that on the seervice panel
<API> so in fact this rodrigo should cancel this merge proposal
<lamalex> API, I will reject
<API> lamalex, ok
<API> lamalex, btw, it is ok if we add you as reviewer of our a11y related branches?
<API> or there is any other policy?
<lamalex> API, there's no official policy
<lamalex> You're fine to add me, I will probably be doing most of them anyway
<API> lamalex, ok thanks
<jcastro> njpatel: DBO: lamalex: last call for tagging bitesizers if you want them in today's blog entry
<njpatel> jcastro, honestly, I can't stand LP today, need to see some C++
<jcastro> hah
<didrocks> jcastro: btw if the desktop team meeting report can help you doing your blog post: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2011-02-01
<jcastro> ooh, I will so steal some of that
<didrocks> jcastro: every tuesday dude (and I include the link to the milestone for the bugs as well)
<nmarques> guys I'm trying to run Unity on openSUSE, and eventually implement it from that point on. I have a couple of questions, being one of them what's the best way to launch unity from a GNOME2 session and to enable all the possible debugging modes. I've also noticed that a unity --reset will use the ini backend, is this supposed to happen, or it should be gconf (Ubuntu is using gconf right?).
<njpatel> nmarques, it should use GSettings
<nmarques> njpatel, that's a start ;) and the correct way to launch it would be using the unity wrapper provided ?
<njpatel> nmarques, unity --replace should call compiz with the right plugin args
<njpatel> didrocks, ^
<dbarth_> nmarques: welcome!
<nmarques> dbarth_, hi and thanks
<njpatel> nmarques, yeah, that does some killing of daemons etc which is helpful right now :) Mucht he same as the gnome-shell startup script
<didrocks> njpatel: it doesn't, it's using our compiz profile rather
<njpatel> didrocks, ah, right :)
<didrocks> nmarques: you shouldn't use the wrapper I think
<didrocks> we don't
<dbarth_> nmarques: didrocks is your man, i think
<didrocks> njpatel: we don't use gsettings btw :)
<didrocks> got trapped /o\ I'm testing something right now quite urgent for alpha2
<njpatel> didrocks, huh? unity does
<nmarques> didrocks, keep it on ;) I have all the time the world :)
<njpatel> nmarques, apparently I know nothign about how we actually launch unity in ubuntu
 * njpatel shuts up now
<didrocks> njpatel: unity, not compiz :)
<njpatel> ah, right
<nmarques> well, if I try to run Unity --replace it resets compiz config, tries to redraw the screen and falls back to gnome2 session
<didrocks> njpatel: that's good, I can break you and you won't be able to unbroke ahahah :)
<nmarques> didrocks, one thing, FireGL and Unity? is that a problem ?
<nmarques> FireGL as in fglrx
<didrocks> nmarques: one sec
<didrocks> nmarques: ok back, sorry for the delay :)
<didrocks> nmarques: so, unity is a python wrapper which is quite hackish and more for debugging
<nmarques> didrocks, no worries
<didrocks> you shouldn't use it
<didrocks> (I mean for proper integration)
<didrocks> nmarques: do you know about compiz profiles?
<nmarques> didrocks, a bit, but I can dig more information and help from the compiz packagers so I get the requirements accomplished
<didrocks> nmarques: yeah, so we basically have two profiles: the default one and the unity one
<didrocks> nmarques: both are the same, we just enable the unity plugin in addition to it
<didrocks> nmarques: so you need to ask to the compiz people in opensuse to add a profile for you
<nmarques> didrocks, what do I need to add on that profile ?
<nmarques> didrocks, the contents of unity.ini ?
<didrocks> nmarques: depends, you use the ini backend?
<nmarques> by default yes, we use ini
<nmarques> we don't use gconf in opensuse, but I can work that out
<didrocks> ok, so yeah, you should refer from the profile this file
<didrocks> (don't really know how it works with the ini backend)
<nmarques> assuming we have the ini working out with unity.ini
<didrocks> it should, there is nothing strange there
<nmarques> how do we go from there to launch unity with the 'adviced' debugging options
<didrocks> nmarques: we simply don't. you mean, running it in gdb, isn't it?
<jcastro> lamalex: do you have cando's trashcan/quicklist branch handy? i'd love a screenshot.
<nmarques> didrocks, yeap, that can be done, and has been done in the past, but don't we have some sort of logging feature ?
<didrocks> nmarques: hum, not really, the logs ends up in ~/.xsession-errors for now, but we will try to add some debugging to a default file soon
<ronoc> jcastro, I merged Trevisan's libnotify work - is that what you were on about
<didrocks> nmarques: spamming ~/.xsession-errors isn't good :)
<jcastro> ronoc: yep
<Amaranth> no more unity for me
<Amaranth> gonna be a great alpha 2 :)
<ronoc> jcastro, okay cool
<jcastro> ronoc: omg has a good video of his thing so I will just link to that
<nmarques> didrocks, awesome. I am using your git snapshots and your patches for now, Im going to ask Dimstar to take a look on the profiles
<ronoc> jcastro, will build some test debs before it gets to trunk
<ronoc> jcastro, good stuff
<didrocks> Amaranth: intel driver? bad X update? :)
<nmarques> didrocks, and then try to boot compiz from the profile we will create
<Amaranth> didrocks: yep
<didrocks> nmarques: excellent :)
<Amaranth> compiz itself works, I guess FBOs are broken
<didrocks> Amaranth: ok, you are the second one, you had the info about "can't run unity"?
<Amaranth> didrocks: yeah
<Amaranth> pretty sure FBOs are broken
<didrocks> Amaranth: hum, can you tell that on #ubuntu-devel
<nmarques> didrocks, it currently does try to launch it, but after it tries to draw the screen, it just falls back to GNOME session. This is probably lacking the proper profile
<Amaranth> #ubuntu-x would probably be better
<didrocks> Amaranth: and hilight RAOF and bryceh?
<Amaranth> but let me get debug symbols and see what happens
<didrocks> Amaranth: I think people on the release team should know as well
<didrocks> Amaranth: so otherwise #ubuntu-release :)
<didrocks> Amaranth: pretty serious and you are the second one reporting it
<Amaranth> didrocks: Pretty sure everyone with a 965 is screwed
<nmarques> didrocks, I won't be able to help much with code, but there might be a couple of things I can help with, and I will. Really thanks for your time, I'll work this profile itches now :)
<didrocks> Amaranth: "nice"
<didrocks> nmarques: you're really welcome, if you have any question, do not hesitate :)
<nmarques> didrocks, I will :) I really would love to see this implemented on openSUSE alongside with other software from Ubuntu, and I think it will happen soon ;) By the way, nice job on improving user desktop experience, you guys doing an awesome job
<didrocks> nmarques: hehe, thanks a lot on behalf the dx and other teams :) and that's awesome you're trying to get that happening!
<lamalex> jcastro, did you get a screenshot yet?
<lamalex> ha uh actually I can
<lamalex> 't get one anyway. Double monitor bug keeps me from seeing the bottom of my launcher
<jcastro> bummer
<Amaranth> didrocks: Part of this is going to be a nux issue
<didrocks> right, as it's the one unity FBO
<Amaranth> didrocks: There is no crash in the drivers, this case seems to just not be handled correctly in nux
<didrocks> s/unity/using
<didrocks> autotyping*
<Amaranth> Something with intel is broken to cause the FBO setup to fail but then nux crashes because it doesn't handle it correctly
<didrocks> ok
<lamalex> jcastro, i thought we had unity dailies going
<jcastro> I thought they stopped working?
<jcastro> last I tried them they didn't work
<jcastro> hey, they appear to work now!
 * jcastro tries
<lamalex> just build from source
<lamalex> it's easy
<lamalex> it's not like the old days
<lamalex> where you needed to build compiz and nux and this and that
<jcastro> segfault, same thing I was getting in natty unity today
<Omega> Oh great, and I was just updating :<
 * apw wonders if anyone but him is seeing unity core dump as of whats in the archive right now?
<jcastro> mine is segfaulting
<cando_> mine too
<jcastro> I'm in unity-2d
<apw> jcastro, ahh how is u-2d working?
<apw> jcastro, seems that a2 is blocked by it, so release has their boots on someones neck
<jcastro> 2d is working great for me
<apw> jcastro, tempting
<jcastro> cando_: that logo is perfect, updating
<cando_> jcastro, awesome..
<jcastro> https://launchpad.net/~unity-bitesizers
<jcastro> yeah!
<cando_> yeah! rock!
<Omega> jcastro: I'm still getting used to launchpad etiquette, who is "authorized" to change the status
<jcastro> depends on what it is
<Omega> jcastro: I'm still getting used to launchpad etiquette, who is "authorized" to change the status (like to "confirmed")?
<jcastro> link?
<Omega> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/696620
<Omega> I was just about to file a bug, but that describes it.
<jcastro> you can confirm any bug if you see it
<jcastro> the bad form is confirming your own bug
<Omega> Ah
<jcastro> confirm is basically "I see this too, so you're not crazy"
<Omega> I thought that is what the "does this affect you?" is for
<jcastro> that's for "a bunch of us aren't crazy, it's a big deal"
<Omega> Also, do I change it on all the "affects"?
<jcastro> What should happen is this affects me should autoconfirm the bug, but it doesn't do that
<jcastro> if you're using the package, the (ubuntu) one
<Omega> OK.
<jcastro> if you can confirm it in a trunk build then just plain Unity, which is the upstream
<jcastro> but usually the one with (ubuntu) is good enough
<Omega> Thank you for your help :>
<jcastro> no worries, thanks for confirming!
<hyperair> ronoc: where would i go to file a bug about the soundmenu spec?
<hyperair> ronoc: i think it's counter-intuitive to have media players terminate automatically when you close them and something is paused/isn't playing, and then media keys stop working.
<hyperair> ronoc: perhaps soundmenu should grab the GNOME media keys and automatically re-launch the players if they are not running?
<arow> hyperair, you've got a point, but I'm going to have to disagree with part of it
<arow> (note: I am not a dev, but anyway)
<arow> I think the intuitive thing is for programs to terminate when you close them
<arow> however, I do understand that having the media player play in the background is a desirable thing
<Omega> Now that was an annoying bug :< https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/711567
<Omega> Hmm, it's a duplicate
<Omega> Or hmm, not? The other one is supposed to be fixed.
#ayatana 2011-02-02
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ping
<achiang> any libgtk2.0 packaging experts around?
 * achiang is trying to figure out how to backport maverick's libgtk2.0 into lucid without getting caught in a spiraling maze of versioned build-dependencies, and could use some advice
<TheMuso> achiang: You will probably have to wait till seb128 is around.
<achiang> TheMuso: ah, thanks. i think i'm picking my way through the easier ones, perhaps by the time i get to the hard ones, seb128 will be awake again. :)
<kvalo> morning
<smspillaz> kvalo: morning :)
<didrocks> good morning
<kvalo> didrocks: good morning. how's the life in france?
<didrocks> kvalo: cold, but I guess not as cold as for you :)
<didrocks> kvalo: and you?
<kvalo> it's warm here, 0 C :) not much sun though...
<didrocks> 0° C <-> warm. SIGSEV :)
<\sh> *grmpf* ../NuxGraphics/.libs/libnux-graphics-0.9.so: undefined reference to 'gluErrorString' , building nux from trunk whoosa
<oSoMoN> good morning
<kvalo> didrocks: :)
<kvalo> oSoMoN: good morning
<oSoMoN> hi kvalo, how is it going?
<kvalo> oSoMoN: I'm good, thanks. how are you?
<oSoMoN> kvalo: very good, thank you
<MacSlow> hey folks
<oSoMoN> hey MacSlow
<MacSlow> hi oSoMoN
<apw> are places menus known to have broken scrollbars?
<apw> also are they known to take a very long time to populate
<didrocks> apw: there is a bug report about it
<didrocks> for both
<didrocks> apw: try to look at unity bugs if you can add additional infos:)
<apw> didrocks, its hard to add info when you can't interact with any of your windows most of the time
<apw> didrocks, its a rather regualar failure mode for me
<didrocks> apw: oh you mean, you can't click on your window?
 * apw dumps his natty laptop on the useless stack
<didrocks> but keyboard stil works?
<apw> didrocks, indeed
<didrocks> smspillaz: do you need live info ? ^^
<didrocks> apw: this is a really annoying info, hard to reproduce though
<didrocks> apw: we have a bug about it if we are interested, one second, though
<apw> didrocks, i've had it 3-4 logins recently
<smspillaz> apw: run xwininfo -all in a terminal and click on the "dead region"
<didrocks> apw: I have it sometimes a lot in the morning, and no more for the whole day…
<smspillaz> also post your xwininfo -root -tree
<apw> smspillaz, the dead region is all of my screen
<smspillaz> are you running unity ?
<apw> smspillaz, unity yes
<smspillaz> apw: the bug is that there is some window that isn't painted that is there
<smspillaz> and I'm currently trying to fix it :)
<apw> smspillaz, yeah and i think its a modal dialog
<smspillaz> what application?
<apw> but i can't interact with it either, so i can't get rid of it
 * apw can't tell as it is invisible, and uninteractible
<didrocks> apw: FYI, it's bug #709461 if you want to follow it
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 709461 in Unity "semi-random invisible window with x geometry on top layer possible, all viewport only (one ws though)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709461
<didrocks> smspillaz: some to be $random application in any case, as I had eog, ccsm…
<apw> didrocks, what does this window look like in xwininfo
<didrocks> apw: if you just run xwininfo (you need to ctrl + alt + t to open a terminal) you should be able to click on it
<didrocks> and it dumps the info of where you click
<didrocks> which should be the "invisible window" then
<smspillaz> yeah
<apw> didrocks, oh its xchat apparently
<apw> i'll get the info on the bug
<didrocks> ok, was disconnected from freenode…
<didrocks> 09:44:47  didrocks | oh, it's really $random apps I guess :/
<didrocks> 09:45:04  didrocks | thanks
<didrocks> 09:45:27  didrocks | apw: btw, restarting unity (running unity) should help
<didrocks> 09:45:37  didrocks | apw: if not, you can try metacity --replace and then run unity
<apw> didrocks, smspillaz, ok i have added the wininfo for the lost window and the complete stack, to the bug ... anything else you want off the machine?
<apw> also anyone got the bug number for the scrollbars not existing
<didrocks> apw: not handy, but looking for "scrollbar" in the unity bugs should give it to you pretty straightforward
<apw> finally :)  are the windows incredibly slow to fill in for everyone else?  mine take 15-20 before there is anything on them
<didrocks> I filed it on Monday
<apw> (windows == places windows)
<didrocks> apw: and you, same there is one about it, there is no optimization for this release
<didrocks> I also filed it on Monday
<apw> ok
<\sh> didrocks: when you find the time, please review bug #711717 (branch for merging attached)
<didrocks> apw: I think there are enough info, thanks!
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 711717 in Nux "Nux trunk FTBFS under natty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711717
 * apw notes for this stacking bug, that although this is xchat running the launcher does not have the ><'s on it for xchat
<didrocks> \sh: excellent, thanks!
<didrocks> apw: oh? this is not known
<didrocks> apw: please file a bug about it
 * apw tries to get a screen shot
<didrocks> apw: affecting unity and bamf
<apw> ack
<apw> ok to do that i am going to have to kill off this xchat to get to the bug dialogs ... so last chance for more info on it
<didrocks> apw: oh know, wait
 * apw waits
<didrocks> apw: the no match on the launcher is because of the window not mapped
<didrocks> apw: so, it's no a bug
<apw> didrocks, ok i'll mention it in the original bug only
<didrocks> it's just a side effect :)
<didrocks> yeah, thanks!
<apw> didrocks, unity really needs a 'kill -USR1 <pid>' to tell it to dump its stacking order information out or something, or turn on debug in general
<didrocks> apw: there is some work on that, we not totally finished
<didrocks> but*
<smspillaz> apw: ccsm -> debug spewer -> change the keybinding
<didrocks> and we already have too much stuff on our plate for just features
<didrocks> smspillaz: it's crashing for me, do you remember? :)
<smspillaz> right :/
<apw> ok if there is nothing else i can add to the bug, i'll try killing off xchat and see if that resolves the issue or if minds are already lost
<apw> didrocks, ok i killed xchat and the 'gap' is still there terms of focus tracking
<apw> starting a new xchat means that whereever i put that on the screen it still gets focus for the old area, and its new area
<didrocks> apw: weird, you should rather rerun unity
<kvalo> can I have branches inside one repository, just like git does? I hate it that I need create a new directory for each branch
<apw> didrocks, so i assume that the input tracking is done by unity ?
<kvalo> and talking about bzr, of course
<apw> kvalo, i think there is an extension for that
<didrocks> apw: compiz has some
<apw> didrocks, so i suspect that that is where the issue is then
<kvalo> apw: great. do you happen to remember the name? :)
<apw> kvalo, hrm no sorry not a big bzr user
<kvalo> apw: thanks. you gave me motivation to find it :)
<apw> kvalo, possibly you can do it with bzr switch, "set up a shared repository with the --no-trees option together with lightweight checkout"
<apw> if those words mean anything to you
<apw> perhaps the 'colo' plugin
<kvalo> apw: heh, I wish :)
<apw> http://wiki.bazaar.canonical.com/GitStyleBranches
<kvalo> apw: excellent, thanks a lot!
<smspillaz> didrocks: ARGH you were right
<smspillaz> ls ~/.compiz-1/plugins -> libunityshell.so
<smspillaz> *removes*
 * didrocks stares at smspillaz :)
<smspillaz> yay, now I have a unity back
<smspillaz> apw: out of curiousity, which application is the one which had the invisible window which is blocking everything ?
<didrocks> smspillaz: I'll do a unity --distro :)
<smspillaz> indeed :P
<apw> smspillaz, in my case it was xchat
<apw> xchats main window
<smspillaz> ok
<smspillaz> ah ok, reproduced it
<smspillaz> ok, looks like the window is tracked initially and then unreparented
<\sh> hmm..this is strange
<apw> oh is the top left logo window meant to have anything in it?  its empty for me
<apw> smspillaz, ^^
<didrocks> apw: it is
<smspillaz> apw: I only work on compiz :) so I wouldn't know much about the unity panels and launcher
<apw> smspillaz, ahh thanks :)
<apw> didrocks, whats it meant to have in it, and i assume its known that it does not so contain
<didrocks> apw: the same content than in maverick version, prefered apps and such
<cando_> guys, building last nux from trunk fails: http://pastebin.com/UH7StuR4
<apw> didrocks, ok so thats missing
<didrocks> yeah, still an early place draft
<\sh> cando_: bug #711717
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 711717 in Nux "Nux trunk FTBFS under natty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711717
<cando_> ok thanks
<\sh> cando_: fix is there
<cando_> :)
<apw> smspillaz, just for you compiz just core dumped on login for me
<apw> are random hangs/compiz dumps as 3/4 logins known ?
<smspillaz> apw: got a bug # for that?
<smspillaz> apw: ah right, might be the places issue
<apw> no i've given filing bugs on it, as mostly the filing bug process dies too
<apw> and finally after 4 attempts i have a desktop with some interactible icons ..
<apw> smspillaz, if i ever manage to get one i'll let you know
<smspillaz> ok
<cando_> \sh, ok build flawlessy...thanks
<kvalo> kamstrup: does "G_PARAM_READABLE | G_PARAM_CONSTRUCT_ONLY" make sense?
<kvalo> kamstrup: for a property which is only set in the constructor and read otherwise
<smspillaz> didrocks: I love it when this happens - I try to open geany to edit the source, and the bug happens to it -_-
<smspillaz> see the compiz bugs have minds of their own ;-)
<didrocks> smspillaz: ahah, like for me with ccsm yesterday to set a debug shortcut? :)
<smspillaz> yeah :p
<kamstrup> kvalo: it needs to be G_PARAM_READWRITE | G_PARAM_CONSTRUCT_ONLY
<kvalo> kamstrup: oh. I'll fix that, thanks
<kamstrup> kvalo: otherwise you'll get complaints from glib when you try and set the prop on construction time
<ronoc> kamstrup, njpatel anyone know a way to easily deep copy a GArray
<ronoc> can't see it in the api
<smspillaz> didrocks: btw, do you know if there's any way to make bzr not rebuild the *entire* source package on bzr bd-do?
<ronoc> glist has a nice convenience function for  it but not garray
<didrocks> smspillaz: unfortunately not and it removes the build-area
<kamstrup> ronoc: GArray is a boxed type so you can do:
<didrocks> smspillaz: if you just want to test something
<didrocks> smspillaz: like, don't use the patch system
<kamstrup> ronoc: GArray copy = g_boxed_copy (G_TYPE_ARRAY, my_array);
<didrocks> smspillaz: you can bzr bd-do ; quilt push -a ; make your changes ; debuild -nc
<didrocks> (and then make your changes ; debuild -nc …)
<smspillaz> didrocks: cool
<ronoc> kamstrup, oh lovely thx
<didrocks> smspillaz: take care to not exit!
<smspillaz> lovely
<smspillaz> didrocks: yeah
<didrocks> smspillaz: as it will destroy the build-area :)
<smspillaz> yeah
<didrocks> smspillaz: also, your changes will be in no patch, so take care!
<kvalo> kamstrup: that's black magic! ;)
<kamstrup> kvalo: you need to learn to love the boxed types! ;-)
<kvalo> gobject: voodoo for the programmers
<kvalo> kamstrup: yeah, sure. after a lobotomy ;)
<kamstrup> kvalo: that can be arranged
<klattimer> morning johnlea
<johnlea> klattimer; morning
<klattimer> johnlea: will want to pick your brains probably about timezone matching at some point
<johnlea> klattimer; ok, is it really urgent or can we do it towards the end of next week
<klattimer> next week will probably be fine
<\sh> didrocks: thx :)
<didrocks> \sh: thanks to you :)
<\sh> jcastro: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity <- the instruction to build unity on maverick is wrong...first, there is no gsettings-desktop-schemas-dev in maverick, so this doesn't work, I wonder if we just drop this section and tell the people to not try to build it on maverick...
<kvalo> kamstrup: g_value_dup_object()? huh, quite a misleading name
<kamstrup> kvalo: yeah, but internally consistent with the rest of the gvalue api at least
<kvalo> kamstrup: true
<ronoc> njpatel, is there a log for the unity-panel-service I can tail ?
<cando_> hi guys, i've a small problem: i can't run unity from trunk anymore...i mean: i've build nux and unity, setted up the env , typed compiz --replace, but always starts the "old" unity...what i'm doing wrong?
<cando_> last week i was able to run unity from trunk...
<cando_> \sh, you there?
<kvalo> kamstrup: I have a problem with annotatations, any idea what's wrong: http://paste.ubuntu.com/561388/
<kamstrup> kvalo: looks odd...
<kvalo> kamstrup: g-ir-scanner is giving other warnings as well. I'll fix those first
<kvalo> maybe it magically disappers :)
<cando_> didrocks, you got a moment?
<didrocks> cando_: not really know, fixing some crash for alpha2
<cando_> ok no problem..:)
<didrocks> cando_: in 3h, I think it should be fine
<didrocks> sorry :/
<cando_> ok thanks!
<rsajdok> I have a problem with the installation of the "guest additions" in today's version of "natty" any suggestions? http://paste.ubuntu.com/561389/
<kvalo> kamstrup: argh, a colon was missing after the function name...
<spikeb> hmm
<spikeb> rsajdok, that doesn't look good
<rsajdok> spikeb: :)
<spikeb> man, i was going to try running natty (and the new unity) on virtualbox too.
 * spikeb sighs
<rsajdok> \sh: There are problems in natty also.
<didrocks> smspillaz: the fix is working
<smspillaz> didrocks: nice
<smspillaz> didrocks: so at least we know what is broken
<didrocks> smspillaz: yeah, I'll commit the fix in git if you want as the core components should rather use this as you told
<smspillaz> indeed
<smspillaz> just replace all of the s->getOptions with that
<didrocks> yeah, will do :)
<smspillaz> err
<smspillaz> s->getOption'
<didrocks> got it, no worry :)
<smspillaz> :)
<smspillaz> there is actually an s->getOptions () which serves a completely different purpose :p
<didrocks> argh ;)
<didrocks> naming :)
<klattimer> gah, trapsing through the evolution source code I discover bugs bugs bugs... URI opening is broken because it wrongly detects "--import" on the command line, and the URI seems to not get passed correctly to running instances...
<klattimer> I hate evolution
 * smspillaz -> bed
<chrisccoulson> m_conley_away, there?
<jcastro> \sh: oh nice catch, thanks
<\sh> jcastro: updated as well the build-deps with some packages which were missing
<jcastro> hmm, DBO just updated those the other day
<jcastro> but adding more won't hurt I guess
<lamalex> njpatel, how do you set your borders to 0 px?
<\sh> jcastro: gnome-common and libpcre3-dev were definitly missing ;)
<\sh> jcastro: and I wonder if bug #692444 is really a bitesize ;) it needs IMHO a lot of refurbish of the startup code of the trash folder
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 692444 in Unity "clicking trash multiple times opens multiple instances of it." [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692444
<jcastro> well, cando snagged it so who knows
<jcastro> are you looking for one no one is working on?
<didrocks> bug #692444 is definitively not a bitesize one
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 692444 in Unity "clicking trash multiple times opens multiple instances of it." [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692444
<didrocks> but if cando_ can get it :)
<jcastro> cando_'s becoming large bug man
<didrocks> cando_: btw, I'm more available right now if you stil have your question
<njpatel> lamalex, /usr/share/themes/Ambiance/metacity-1/metacity-foo.xml, there are some settings for frame borders, you can set them to 0px. Or use my AmbianceThin theme http://bit.ly/h9XCYe
<\sh> didrocks: I was wondering if replacing g_spawn_command_line_async with g_spawn_async_with_pipes, catching the pid, adding a callback for cleaning up when pid is destroyed, and iterating over all gdk toplevel windows and focusing the right one is a good approach
<didrocks> \sh: no, that's evil and slow :)
<\sh> anyways...hp technician is waiting for me, bbl
<lamalex> njpatel, sweet thanks
<njpatel> lamalex, actually, grab it again, the latest has the shadow bits too
<cando_> didrocks, i'm digging into that bug..and i'm very lucky! everytime i choose a bug it not so "bitesize"..:)
<didrocks> cando_: getting it done is just a real pleasure then :)
<lamalex> njpatel, I just grabbed it as I said "sweet thanks" so I'm probably ok
<lamalex> the shadow looks lighter
<cando_> yeah my question is: i've a small problem: i can't run unity from trunk anymore...i mean: i've build nux and unity, setted up the env , typed compiz --replace, but always starts the "old" unity..
<njpatel> lamalex, of the main window? yeah it should be lighter and have a bigger radius
<cando_> now i'm copying lbunityshell.so from opt/unity/compiz/bin to /usr/lib/compiz and it works..but i guess it's not the right thing to do
<lamalex> cando_, where are you installing unity to?
<lamalex> cando_, I use this for my cmake generator line
<lamalex> cmake .. -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Debug -DCOMPIZ_PLUGIN_INSTALL_TYPE=local -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr/local
<cando_> i'm following this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/InstallationGuideFromSource
<cando_> ah ok
<lamalex> that installs to .compiz-1/plugins or something
<cando_> it's diffent..the page i've linked says to install in opt
<lamalex> yeah that's a way
<lamalex> Try using my cmake jawn
<lamalex> see if it works for you
<cando_> ok trying...thanks lamalex
<lamalex> the difference is that you have to set up the env for the opt one
<lamalex> compiz will always prefer the one in .compiz-1/plugins
<njpatel> cando_, make sure -DCOMPIZ_PLUGIN_INSTALL_TYPE=local is on the cmake line for UNity, so it installs into ~/.compiz-1/plugins/
<njpatel> cando_, that will ghost the system one and allow you to easily recovered if/when we break trunk :)
<cando_> njpatel, building...:) i'll let you know in a second
<njpatel> oh, sorry, didn't see eariler comments
<cando_> njpatel, lamalex , btw this page should be updated??https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/InstallationGuideFromSource    it doens't work in that way..
<lamalex> MacSlow, I'm doing your keynav review now
<MacSlow> lamalex, thanks!
<MacSlow> lamalex, btw... adding the check for Shift for Shift-F10, which I forgot... so keep that in mind when reviewing/testing
<lamalex> MacSlow, where are you adding it?
<MacSlow> lamalex, in the same branch... but it turned out that I first need to fix something in nux which is missing in order to allow checking for the key-modifier state
<MacSlow> so I'm doing that (fixing nux) right now
<lamalex> k
<klattimer> *sigh* david barths internet has a shorter continuity period than a sentence
<cando_> njpatel, ok works flawlessy..thanks
<njpatel> awesome!
<lamalex> MacSlow, do I need a different nux branch for this?
<MacSlow> lamalex, nux trunk should do
<lamalex> MacSlow, ok, maybe im a few revs behind
<MacSlow> lamalex, there are some patches that were merged recently to nux regarding keyboard-focus handling... loicm did them... check the bzr log of the nux-branch you have
<lamalex> haha MacSlow I get a massive compiler error trying to build your branch
<MacSlow> lamalex, just checking the state of nux trunk
<lamalex> MacSlow, what nux trunk rev do you have?
<MacSlow> lamalex, rev 191 two days old like I said
<Amaranth> I didn't think I would care when running classic desktop but wow, that 50 pixels you lose to panels really makes a difference
<MacSlow> Amaranth, 50 px ?!
<MacSlow> Amaranth, how huge did you set your font?
<Amaranth> MacSlow: 25 per panel
<Amaranth> Or 24, forget
<MacSlow> Amaranth, but we still have the panel at the top
<MacSlow> so it would be only 25px gained
<Amaranth> MacSlow: Not when the window is maximized :)
<MacSlow> Amaranth, ah... that way you're going... ok
<MacSlow> lamalex, still compiling the current nux trunk
<MacSlow> lamalex, I'm getting similar compile-errors here... now looking at the commit history to figure out which commit is the culprit for htis
<MacSlow> lamalex, my guess is nux rev194 messed things up
<MacSlow> loicm, did you test-compile unity against nux when you pushed nux r194? Did that work cleanly?
<loicm> MacSlow: I had to break the nux API to make that change (r194)
<loicm> MacSlow: Unity needs a fix I pushed at r813
<MacSlow> loicm, so we need to update unity then to reflect that?!
<loicm> MacSlow: yes
<MacSlow> ok
<MacSlow> lamalex, ^^
<MacSlow> lamalex, since my branch isn't based on that it explains the break
<MacSlow> lamalex, I'll try to rebase and see how that goes
<loicm> MacSlow: If updating is problematic, that's a one line patch
<lamalex> ok
<lamalex> MacSlow, let me know when your branch is updated
<lamalex> cyphermox, what was the status of your multi-monitor branch?
<cyphermox> lamalex, still not working
<cyphermox> I haven't really had time to get back to it
<lamalex> cyphermox, do you have any idea what the problem was?
<cyphermox> lamalex, not really. I was told by jaytaoko it might be related to how nux handles monitor size updates, but I couldn't dig into it
<lamalex> cyphermox, ok
<lamalex> thanks for the headstart, I'm going to take a look at it
<lamalex> it's driving me nuts :{
<cyphermox> lamalex, right now, it works fine when unity starts, but fails to redraw the regions after a size change
<lamalex> hm, well that's at least an improvement.
<cyphermox> lamalex, the panel and launcher *do* react to mouse events for example at the right place, though, it's just not drawn correctly
<lamalex> oh weird
<MacSlow> loicm, lamalex: rebased my branch on current unity trunk... just pushing it now
<cyphermox> I think I wasn't far, just no idea what's missing ;)
<MacSlow> loicm, lamalex: compiles and runs fine
<cyphermox> lamalex, let me put two minutes to update the branch and clean up the unnecessary garbage :)
<lamalex> cyphermox, sure
<lamalex> cyphermox, if we can just have it working on start, it'd at least be SOMETHING until we figure out what's going on in nux with redraw
<lamalex> because for me right now, a good portion of my launcher is obscured
<lamalex> and it's almost unusable
<lamalex> need to alt tab to get to most things
<cyphermox> same for me. it's annoying, but I got used to it  ^.^
<MacSlow> lamalex, just cleaning up your stated issues
<om26er> @anyone_from_design in gnome session there is a arrow on the ubuntu logo http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=135775 and seems there is a patch rotting in bugzilla, if it works would it be fine to remove it in natty?
<didrocks> jcastro: around?
<jcastro> on a call, but keep typing. :)
<didrocks> jcastro: can you register "glew" as a launchpad project?
<jcastro> yep
<didrocks> excellent :)
<jcastro> belonging to ... ?
<didrocks> jcastro: it's an outside launchpad project, I just want to link a bug/patch
<didrocks> external*
<jcastro> ok I just need the license
<didrocks> oh, one sec
<didrocks> The original version of GLEW contained files under 4 licenses:
<didrocks> BSD, GPLv2+, SGI Free Software License B, GLX Public License
<cyphermox> lamalex, it's updated, and still at lp:~mathieu-tl/unity/multimonitor/ (it deleted and recreated it)
<jcastro> https://launchpad.net/glew/
<jcastro> done
<didrocks> jcastro: awesome, thanks!
<lamalex> MacSlow, updated the review for behavior
<MacSlow> lamalex, pushed fixes regarding the initially stated the issues
<apw> are "long delays before indicators appear after login" a known issue ?
<MacSlow> lamalex, see my reply
<MacSlow> lamalex, only the key-nav of the quicklist will come in another branch... I just want to make sure this launcher-key-nav lands first
<lamalex> MacSlow, well im not talking about navigating the quicklists
<lamalex> when you right arrow to a ql, then hit down, you start back at the top of the launcher
<lamalex> that seems like a bug you'd hit ql nav or not
<MacSlow> lamalex, oh... that should not happen... keyboard-focus should be dropped from the launcher *sigh*
<MacSlow> lamalex, looking into this now
<\sh> jcastro: someone said, unity should run now under VirtualBox 4... hmm...trying to install the guest additions gives me: unsupported pre-release of Xorg server"...
<jcastro> you just ran into the Xorg transition
<\sh> jcastro: for sure :) well, I ran also into a non working laptop natty install ;)
<\sh> but that has nothing to do with X or eventually it has to do with X it just stands at checking battery state ;)
<jcastro> yeah, yesterday wasn't a good day
<jcastro> I suspect it'll all be fine after today/tomorrow
<jcastro> well, other than the virtualbox thing, that's probably up to them to support X 1.10
<\sh> WTH...fatal error: linux/autoconf.h: no such file...
<\sh> jcastro: but it is right, when you can't get a second instance of an app running under unity? I tested yesterday unity-2d and I'm not able to start two instances of gnome-terminal
<\sh> s/when/that/
<jcastro> I am stuck in the same boat
<jcastro> I am just making new tabs in terminals
<\sh> jcastro: agreed, a nice workaround...but the behaviour is a bit strange
<jcastro> you're supposed to be able to right click and create new terminal like in unity 3d
<jcastro> it's just a bug
<and471> ronoc, hey, did you manage to take a look at the vala issue?
<ronoc> and471, no sorry I didn't , where is the code again ?
<and471> umm..
<and471> lp:~and471/+junk/symphony
<and471> ronoc, ^
<ronoc> and471, looking now
<and471> thanks
<ronoc> and471, compilation error -> src/backend/dbus.vala:88.73-88.73: error: syntax error, expected `;'
<and471> garr sorry, let me fix that
<and471> ronoc, do a bzr pull
<and471> ronoc, sorry about that
<ronoc> and471, no worries, so I can't compile because I'm not natty and the dependencies have shifted
<ronoc> but
<ronoc> and471, i think you should place the libindicate in a separate class ,
<ronoc> not quite sure why you are claiming ownership twice of the name
<ronoc> but all of your answers are in the source for the xnoise plugins
<ronoc> for maverick
<ronoc> http://code.google.com/p/xnoise/downloads/detail?name=xnoise-plugins-core-0.1.13.tar.bz2
<ronoc> and471, ^
<and471> ronoc, sorry, my problem was that it wouldn't compile
<ronoc> oh
<and471> hehe
<ronoc> and471, what was the problem again
<and471> /home/andrew/Software/Projects/symphony/src/backend/dbus.c:16: fatal error: libindicate/indicator-messages.h
<and471> No such file or directory
<ronoc> right so the vapi needed to be hacked
<ronoc> for libindicate
<and471> yeah but then it still didn't work
<and471> even with the inludedir stuff
<and471> *includedir
<ronoc> but the other errors were because you had more modifications to do no ?
<and471> nope
<and471> it just wouldn't compile
<and471> and we got stuck yesterday
<ronoc> what was the last error ?
<and471> /home/andrew/Software/Projects/symphony/src/backend/dbus.c:16: fatal error: libindicate/indicator-messages.h: No such file or directory
<and471> compilation terminated.
<ronoc> but I though you got around this problem by fixing the path in the vapi ?
<ronoc> *t
<and471> nope
<and471> ronoc, sorry I don't mean to be rude but I have to leave soon, so maybe I should take this up with the vala guys at a later date?
<ronoc> and471, yeah or developer for natty ?
<and471> ronoc, you probably have better things to do :)
<ronoc> its going be out very soon
<ronoc> just a few things alright ...
<and471> ronoc, thanks anyway :)
<ronoc> and471, no probs let me know how you get on. You should talk with the xnoise guys, they have a vala plugin for maverick which works fine
<and471> ok
<om26er> unity used to work with libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental before the X update in natty. should the issue be reported for the xorg or maybe something need to be done in unity? bug 710588
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 710588 in compiz (Ubuntu) "compiz assert failure: compiz: nv50_pc_emit.c:863: emit_flop: Assertion `STYPE(i, 0) == 0x09' failed." [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/710588
<lamalex> jaytaoko, How do you cancel a nux timer? Can I just delete it?
<lamalex> jaytaoko, nevermind, i found RemoveTimerHandler
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ping
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley, how are you?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey, things are good!  I've kinda got a mystery on my hands here, and wondered if I could get some input
<nmarques> didrocks, ping
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: first off - have you tried compiling/running globalmenu-extension with the xulrunner b10 dev libraries?
<didrocks> nmarques: hey
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: and if so, have you noticed it segfaulting on startup (even without Lightning installed)?
<nmarques> didrocks, I've done as you said and cloned the profile from Natty
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yeah, i'm running that atm (but only in firefox)
<didrocks> nmarques: excellent
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ah, haven't tried it in FF.  Does it work for you in TB?
<nmarques> didrocks, unity doesn't launch (no segfaults), but I only get the wallpaper and pointer, nevertheless this is on ATI hardware with FireGL (11.1) and that might be problem based on some bug reports
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, ah. you really need to run the extension with the same gecko version as it was built with
<didrocks> nmarques: FireGL is the proprietary driver isn't it?
<chrisccoulson> i'm guessing what has happened is that one of the interfaces changed slightly between B10 and your tbird version
<nmarques> didrocks, yeap
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hm - i think my TB is also on b10...
<didrocks> nmarques: yeah, there are bugs report about that, doesn't work with unity
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, is it a nightly, or a milestone release?
<nmarques> didrocks, I'll try later on with Radeon DRM driver
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: yeah, i'm on a nightly
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: which version are you working with?
<nmarques> didrocks, I'm just installing the whole debugging stack to run unity_support_test on gdb and make sure everything is ok :)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, i would try compiling it against the exact thunderbird version that you're running. some of the functions it uses are inlined from headers, and if those change slightly, you get weird crashes
<nmarques> didrocks, but at least I do have a progress ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: alright cool, thanks.  :)
<didrocks> nmarques: yeah, all is related to the ATI driver…
<chrisccoulson> that might not fix it, but that's probably the first thing i would try
<nmarques> didrocks, one question... does Unity3 rellies on clutk ? I don't have clutk installed
<didrocks> nmarques: no, it doesn't
<nmarques> didrocks, thanks, I'm going to debug through unity_support_test and check a couple of things in nux once I have the stuff required installed and will give a go with radeonDRM and later on with Intel chipset after I install Factory there :)
<nmarques> didrocks, once more, thanks for you help
<didrocks> nmarques: you're really welcome  :)
<devkorcvince> Hello can I post a REQUEST: unity to support tiling for developers... like awesome wm tiling
<multiplatinum> can I speak to the dev of appmenu?
<kklimonda> it's a bit late, he may already be asleep.
<multiplatinum> anyone else responsible for it?
<kklimonda> you may have more luck with asking your questions on the ayatana-dev ML, most devs work in the european TZ, so it's already pretty late for them.
<multiplatinum> it's 11pm ><
<multiplatinum> and 10pm for the UK
<multiplatinum> but yeah, thx
<multiplatinum> ayatana-dev is empty...
<kklimonda> I was talking of the mailing list
<kklimonda> about even
<multiplatinum> oh
<multiplatinum> yo mpt
<multiplatinum> do you the appmenu?
<multiplatinum> do you use the appmenu?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, did you have any luck building the extension against your version of tbird?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey - i'm running my Natty VM on a pretty weak machine this weak, plus I'm doing a debug build
<m_conley> so it's taking forever. :)
<chrisccoulson> heh, that's ok :)
<m_conley> (i'm recompiling TB)
<chrisccoulson> i need to really get our comm-central daily builds going
<chrisccoulson> i keep saying i'm going to do it and then something else comes up ;)
<m_conley> sounds familiar.  :D
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey, wouldn't ya know it - just finished the compile.  Gonna see if it segfaults now...*fingers crossed*...
<chrisccoulson> yeah, fingers crossed :)
<chrisccoulson> i just had a crash in firefox actually, but i wasn't in gdb to get a trace :(
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I've been a webby guy most of my working life - all this segfault business...memory management.  And *compiling*.  Cripes.  :p
<chrisccoulson> heh, i'm used to it now ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: did the crash reporter send the data?
<chrisccoulson> the crash reporter popped up, but the problem is that the symbols from the extension aren't on the server
<chrisccoulson> so, it's not much use ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I've got a lot to learn about all of this.  Hope it's cool if I keep pinging you periodically.
<chrisccoulson> sure, no problem
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: bam - segfault
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: :/
<chrisccoulson> ah
<chrisccoulson> did you manage to get a backtrace?
<m_conley> yeah, I think I know where things are going wrong - I just don't understand *why*.
<m_conley> give me a sec, i'll sum up my observations here...
<chrisccoulson> oh, i just reproduced the firefox crash in gdb :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: It seems to be freaking out in the uGlobalMenuDocListener
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: during its Init
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I was tooling around with this yesterday in gdb (I'm pretty new to gdb too)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: and there's a point where mDocument is assigned rootNode->GetOwnerDoc()
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: the value assigned to mDocument gets filled with out-of-bounds pointers, so I figure that's where the problem starts there
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: but, when I, in gdb, manually call rootNode->GetOwnerDoc(), I get a nicely formed nsXULDocument returned, with no out of bounds addresses inside.
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: so, I'm wondering if maybe we've hit an inconsistency or problem in the XULRunner libraries
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, interesting
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I understand that nsXULDocument is an nsDocument - it's a subclass of some sort
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: but the guts get all messed up when assigning it to mDocument.  :/
<m_conley> q
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's strange. it's just returning a raw pointer too :/
<m_conley> are you seeing something similar?
<chrisccoulson> i need to try it in a build of comm-central really
<chrisccoulson> i'm still running tbird 3.1 here ;)
<m_conley> ah
<m_conley> l
 * m_conley keeps choosing the wrong window to type in. *sigh*
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> oh, the firefox crash is an easy fix :)
<chrisccoulson> uGlobalMenuIconLoader outlives the menu item
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: i suppose that'd do it, yes.  :)
<chrisccoulson> the extension you're running definately built with the thunderbird headers didn't it?
<chrisccoulson> the only reason i ask is that GetOwnerDoc is an inline
<chrisccoulson> it's just a bit strange that calling it manually in GDB seems to give the expected result :/
<m_conley> chrisccoulson:  I believe it did.  If it didn't, how would I check?
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure :/
<chrisccoulson> actually, it might be possible to figure that out from autoconf.mk
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: perhaps I have duplicate headers stashed around.  I imagine that sort of thing happens.
<chrisccoulson> ac_configure_args in config/autoconf.mk tells you the build options
<chrisccoulson> --with-libxul-sdk is the interesting one
<m_conley> xulrunner-devel-2.0b10
<m_conley> that's the same one that I'm using for TB, I'm pretty sure.
<chrisccoulson> are you building tbird on xulrunner?
<chrisccoulson> the default will be with it's own copy
<m_conley> er, no, I suppose not
<m_conley> hm
<chrisccoulson> that might cause something like that
<m_conley> i guess I assumed they'd be magically sync'd.  :)
<m_conley> checking...
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> they're out of sync, which is why we can't share the same xulrunner copy between firefox and tbird ;)
<chrisccoulson> the releases are generally tagged at slightly different points in time
<chrisccoulson> i wonder if i get the same crash as you if i run it in our latest ffox nightly. that will be the same gecko version as your tbird build
<m_conley> ok, hold up - how can I determine which version TB got built with?
<chrisccoulson> are you building from hg?
<m_conley> yes.
<chrisccoulson> did you just grab the latest? if so, it will probably now be 2.0b12pre
<chrisccoulson> mozilla-central was tagged for b11 earlier today
<m_conley> I see, ok, checking...
<chrisccoulson> it would be around 2 weeks newer than the xulrunner version you're building against
<m_conley> Do you recommend I try to get the latest xulrunner libraries to build with?
<chrisccoulson> you could try that. but, if you've just built tbird, you should have a working SDK in mozilla/dist/sdk
<chrisccoulson> you could try passing that path to --with-libxul-sdk
<Omega> I'm experience a pretty bad bug.
<Omega> I'm in a tty right now
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: cool, that sounds like a good idea.  thanks.  :)
<chrisccoulson> you're welcome :)
<chrisccoulson> i'm just grabbing our latest ffox nightly. i'll try running the b10 build of the extension in there
<chrisccoulson> this is why i need to get comm-central nightlies working :)
<m_conley> cool
<Omega> I closed my laptop lid, when I got back, my session was resumed, but I saw that I couldn't click or do anything.
<Omega> But, I had a terminal window open, and it was tranparant
<Omega> behind it I could still see (and type into) gdm
<chrisccoulson> Omega, this channel isn't really for support
<chrisccoulson> which ubuntu version are you using?
<Omega> I'm not asking for support.
<Omega> I'm on natty alpha 1.
<Omega> Reporting a bug.
<chrisccoulson> well, this isn't really the place to report a bug either ;)
<chrisccoulson> you need launchpad for that
<Omega> Maybe devs want me to do something while it's still in the state of problem.
<Omega> I know this.
<chrisccoulson> right, but a lot of people have already finished for the day already
<Omega> Oh.
<chrisccoulson> wow,my connection is going really slow tonight
<chrisccoulson> it's probably telling me that it's the end of the day ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: probably.  :)
<chrisccoulson> it's getting slower and slower ;)
<Omega> chrisccoulson: /quit
<chrisccoulson> might be time to restart my router
<Omega> Oops.
<Omega> (That wasn't directed at you, I was going to /quit)
<chrisccoulson> heh ;)
<m_conley> sounds like Omega is also telling you that it's the end of the day. :)
<chrisccoulson> Omega, quite a few of us are experiencing window stacking issues and dead spots on the screen with unity atm. perhaps your issue is related?
<chrisccoulson> in any case, it's known to be quite broken currently ;)
<Omega> chrisccoulson: No, GDM was visible behind my terminal (and I just unlocked through it)
<RAOF> Sounds like yet another stacking bug.
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, oh, i don't get a crash when i run the b10 build in the latest ffox nightly
<Omega> Well, this was after hibernation.
<chrisccoulson> could be just coincidence though ;)
<chrisccoulson> the new homepage is sweet!
<m_conley> yeah, I dig it too.  :)
<Omega> what's the new homepage o:
<m_conley> The FF team is really burning the midnight oil on this
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm glad they stuck the restore session button on the homepage now
<chrisccoulson> although, that doesn't help us much, as we use our own homepage ;)
<m_conley> you could do the same
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hmm...ok, so I redirected to my comm-central sdk, and things were chugging along nicely with make, but then it error'd out, complaining that it can't find nsIRedirectChannelRegistrar.h in /include....
<m_conley> and it's right - that file is missing.
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, the issue with our home page is that it's all online, so it's not possible to have a button to restore the session
<chrisccoulson> i think that's only available in chrome code
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: well, you could bundle it as part of the Ubuntu mod pack
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i've been thinking about that :)
<m_conley> hm, yep, ok - so nsIRedirectChannelRegistrar.h is in my old xulrunner-dev include folder
<m_conley> but not in the new sdk in comm-central
<m_conley> maybe deprecated?
<chrisccoulson> interesting. what does "find . -name nsIRedirectChannelRegistrar.*" show in the build tree?
<m_conley> by build tree, do you mean the gloablmenu-extension folder I have?
<m_conley> er, "globalmenu-extension"
<m_conley> or do you mean comm-central?
<chrisccoulson> in comm-central
<chrisccoulson> i don't think i'm pulling in that header
<m_conley> searching... ok, it found a .idl for it...
<Omega> m_conley: Could you point me to the ppa with the builds you guys are talking about?
<m_conley> and that's it.
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, oh, that might be a bug :/
<m_conley> who's bug?
<chrisccoulson> yours ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'll take a quick look here actually
<m_conley> alright, cool - i'll start making noise on bugzilla
<m_conley> Omega: builds of what?
<m_conley> Omega: I'm using the nightly of Thunderbird, and the globalmenu-extension from Launchpad
<m_conley> Omega: and Monday's daily of Ubuntu.
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, oh, did you build tbird with --enable-ipc?
<m_conley> no, I don't believe so
<m_conley> checking...
<m_conley> no, i didn't.
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure what the defaults for that are with comm-central
<m_conley> what does that flag do?
<m_conley> it enables ipc, but what is ipc?
<m_conley> ah, found it - reading...
<chrisccoulson> IPC is to allow things to run out-of-process. does your tbird build have a separate libxul.so?
<chrisccoulson> or is it just a big thunderbird-bin?
<chrisccoulson> IPC only gets enabled for builds that create a libxul.so
<chrisccoulson> (i think)
<chrisccoulson> you can probably look in mozilla/dist/bin for that
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: it's symlinked to the libxul in ../../toolkit/library
<m_conley> so perhaps I pointed to the wrong sdk
<chrisccoulson> ah, that's ok then. i wonder if comm-central still defaults to no IPC then?
<chrisccoulson> what does MOZ_IPC say in config/autoconf.mk?
<m_conley> Hm - blank, so I'll assume false.
<chrisccoulson> oh, i know :)
<m_conley> lets hear it
<chrisccoulson> so, nsNetUtil.h #includes nsIRedirectChannelRegistrar if MOZ_IPC=1
<chrisccoulson> and nsIRedirectChannelRegistrar.h only exists if MOZ_IPC=1 too
<m_conley> so, it sounds like I need to set MOZ_IPC to 1.  But why didn't I have to do that before?
<chrisccoulson> however, when you include nsNetUtil.h, it's getting MOZ_IPC from config/autoconf.mk in globalmenu-extension
<chrisccoulson> you need to pass --disable-ipc when building the extension
<chrisccoulson> that should make it work
<m_conley> ok, testing...
<chrisccoulson> fingers crossed :)
<m_conley> hrm, new problem - lots of undefined references to "PR_smprintf" and "PR_smprintf_free"
<m_conley> along with "PR_IntervalNow" and "PR_sscanf"
<chrisccoulson> hmmm :/
<m_conley> not sure what to make of that.
<m_conley> hm - I should also mention that those warnings being thrown from xpcom/glue/nsThreadUtils.cpp
<chrisccoulson> ah, do you have a nspr folder in mozilla/dist/include ?
<m_conley> I have an nspr.h
<m_conley> but no folder.
<chrisccoulson> what is NSPR_CFLAGS pointing to in config/autoconf.mk?
<m_conley> ....--disable-nspr ?
<m_conley> let me take a peek, hang on...
<m_conley>  /mozilla/dist/inclued/nspr
<m_conley> which we've just determined doesn't exist.
<m_conley> "include"
<chrisccoulson> ah, that would be why :)
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i'm not too sure how that happened though ;)
<m_conley> well, i'm not too sure *what* happened, so I guess we're even.  :D
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<chrisccoulson> so, that is the default value for NSPR_CFLAGS, which you get if you don't build with --without-system-nspr
<chrisccoulson> but i'm not sure why the headers don't get copied :/
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda, bug 712186 = quality bug reporting ;)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 712186 in transmission (Ubuntu) "i can' t download in the transmission" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/712186
<chrisccoulson> that sounds like some of the bugs i get!
<chrisccoulson> like, "i got an error" ;)
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: yeah, it's great
<kklimonda> what's the sysrq command to call oom killer?
<kklimonda> I can barely switch between windows right now :/
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: oh, I'm blind - yes, there is an nspr folder in mozilla/dist/include/nspr
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: (globalmenu-extension is working very nicely for me in FF4.0b10, btw)
#ayatana 2011-02-03
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, just don't have the history menu open when loading a page ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'll fix that tomorrow though, it's quite an easy fix
<chrisccoulson> oh, i know exactly what causes it now. it happens if the history menu gets refreshed before all of the icons are loaded
<chrisccoulson> the history item that drops off the end is the one that makes it crash
<m_conley> makes sense
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: you wouldn't have any recommendations on how to proceed with this nspr business, would you?  I'm reading up on nspr right now, but I feel like I'll be wading through these docs for days at this pace.
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, i'm not too sure. is the nspr folder being passed to the compiler as an include too?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, oh, hang on
<chrisccoulson> what does NSPR_CFLAGS say in autoconf.mk in the extension build tree?
<chrisccoulson> that's probably more relevant again ;)
<chrisccoulson> i bet it's pointing to dist/include/nspr inside globalmenu-extension ;)
<chrisccoulson> actually, that shouldn't happen either :/
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm
 * chrisccoulson thinking out loud now
<m_conley> hm, it's pointing to:  $(LIBXUL_DIST)/bin/nspr-config --prefix=[my home folders]/thunderbird/objdir-tb-release/mozilla/dist --includedir=[my home folders]/thunderbird/objdir-tb-release/mozilla/dist/include/nspr --cflags
<m_conley> LIBXUL_DIST = [home folders]/thunderbird/objdir-tb-release/mozilla/dist
<tareth> Hmm. Is it possible to run unity off of the nouveau drivers?
<kklimonda> tareth: it should work
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, hmmm, that should work :/
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hm.  Maybe I should be focusing my efforts on fixing the bugs in globalmenu-extension in 3.1 as opposed to edge.
<tareth> kklimonda, alright, thanks. Unity's not starting for me at the moment and I wasn't sure if it was linked to xorg update kicking out my nvidia drivers. :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: because so far, I've had nothing but trouble the last few days trying to get this work with the latest stuff.  :p
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, either is appreciated. i think the lightning crash is reproducible in both
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: cool, alright
<chrisccoulson> it might be easier to focus on 3.1 for now, and we provide an SDK package for that too :)
<chrisccoulson> thunderbird-dev
<m_conley> cool - thanks
<chrisccoulson> you just need to pass --with-libxul-sdk=/usr/lib/thunderbird-devel-3.1.7 (or whichever version it is)
<m_conley> gotcha
<chrisccoulson> i think we have 3.1.8 already ;)
<chrisccoulson> that *should* work, although i haven't tested it for a little while. occasionally, i commit something that breaks tbird 3.1 builds ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'm still running a slightly older extension in tbird
<chrisccoulson> i guess i should try it ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I'm curious - the skeleton for your extension, with the Makefile.in's, etc...did you generate this yourself, or is there a pre-built cookie cutter somewhere?
<chrisccoulson> i use templates from the mozilla tree ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I ask, because I'm tackling integration with the new Messaging Menu next, and I'll probably start, as you did, with an extension.
<chrisccoulson> the whole build system (everything in build/ and config/ is pretty much copied)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's a good idea
<chrisccoulson> i can help out with that anyway :)
<chrisccoulson> it was easier to reuse an existing build system rather than create my own ;)
<m_conley> gotcha
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hm - another snag.  uGlobalMenuModule.cpp includes nsIClassInfoImpl, which includes stuff, which eventually includes nscore.h, and nscore.h is trying to include prtypes.h - and prtypes.h....well, prtypes.h doesn't exist.
<chrisccoulson> hmmmmm :/
<chrisccoulson> that sounds like another nspr issue ;)
<m_conley> Now maybe *my* computer is telling me to quit for the day.  :p
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<chrisccoulson> what time is it where you are?
<m_conley> i'm in Vancouver for the week, so it's almost 5PM.
<m_conley> it's like 4:35, actually
<chrisccoulson> ah, that's not too bad :)
<chrisccoulson> it's 12.35am here ;)
<m_conley> whoa
<m_conley> where are you?
<chrisccoulson> i'm in the UK. i normally hang around quite late most evenings
<m_conley> ah, gotcha
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: any idea why do my Firefox seems to freeze for up to 10 seconds every time I click on link? After restarting it everything works fine until the next time :)
<kklimonda> whoa
<kklimonda> I just got a Warning: Unresponsive script
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda, i noticed that today, i'm not sure why it happens yet though
<kklimonda> and the script in question is Script: resource://testpilot/modules/experiment_data_store.js:153
<chrisccoulson> you could try turning off testpilot ;)
<kklimonda> hmm, it did help
<chrisccoulson> it will be going off soon anyway
<kklimonda> I wonder if it was the actual cause, or was the error a result of something else.. oh well, works fine, move along, citizen. ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: whew, compiled.  :)  --with-system-nspr seems to be the ticket for me
<smspillaz> bug 682499
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 682499 in unity (Ubuntu) "Crash when enabling/disabling various Compiz plugins and that Unity plugin is enabled" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/682499
<ranjan> Hi all
<ranjan> Why are all of you here? No activities? Why are everyone silent?
<ranjan> is the unity like this now?? http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_JSR8IC77Ub4/TTRtC4WihFI/AAAAAAAABn4/ntrB_591Kkk/s1600/83a257e838d48423d00f5e5fa11e5bc6-d36ysvh+%25281%2529.png
<smspillaz> ranjan: most of us haven't woken up yet :)
<smspillaz> ranjan: but hi :)
<ranjan> smspillaz, oh sorry :)
<ranjan> smspillaz, i am from india and its noon here ;)
<smspillaz> I figured
 * smspillaz is from australia
<smspillaz> ranjan: that looks like a mockup
<ranjan> smspillaz, can the present unity version tweaked to look like that?
<smspillaz> not at the moment no
<smspillaz> unity is still a wip :)
<ranjan> oh!! :(
<ranjan> I was discussing with my friends the future of linux :)
<ranjan> i was ditching windows infront of them
<ranjan> ;)
<smspillaz> cool
<ranjan> smspillaz, it would be very nice if the default ubuntu become like these mockups :) http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/01/4-beautiful-ubuntu-unity-ui.html
<ranjan> In my opinion that bar with shortcuts at the left side of unity is somewhat boring :(
<smspillaz> something to suggest to the designers when they wake up or the ayatana lists
 * smspillaz doesn't do design
<ranjan> smspillaz, ok ok :)
<ranjan> smspillaz, are you just an user of ubuntu or a contributer ??
<smspillaz> I work for canonical
<smspillaz> I basically do the compiz maintainence
<ranjan> smspillaz, Great. are you a programmer>
<ranjan> >?
<smspillaz> yes
<ranjan> Python!!??
<smspillaz> Python/C/C+/C#/JS
<smspillaz> *C++
<smspillaz> mostly C++
<ranjan> Oh My GOD
<ranjan> I would like to become a python programmer :)
<ranjan> i have started too.
<smspillaz> I started with python too
<smspillaz> since it was easy to learn
<ranjan> created simple hello world gtk+ apps
<smspillaz> yeah
<ranjan> But i just dont know the OOPS, actually i didnt get a chance to learn OOPS :(
<smspillaz> you mean OOP ? (object oriented programming?)
<ranjan> whenever i see a "Class" and "Self" i just faints :(
<ranjan> Yes OOP :)
<smspillaz> oop takes a while to get your heard around
<ranjan> smspillaz, Yes. I know.
<smspillaz> just wait till you get to polymorphic virtual function pointers in C++ :)
<smspillaz> and dynamic casts
<ranjan> !! :)
<kklimonda> and that's why God created other programming languages ;)
<smspillaz> those are fun
<smspillaz> yes, but C++ is still the best one </fanboyism>
<smspillaz> ranjan: if you want some inspiration http://smspillaz.wordpress.com/compiz-stuff/ the "Python Compiz Tools" are the first serious things I wrote
<ranjan> smspillaz, i was just about to ask you the same :) the path you travelled to become a serious programmer ;)
<smspillaz> started with python, did some pygtk stuff, hacked on compiz plugins, wrote compiz plugins, rewrote all the compiz plugins in C++ maintained compiz core
<kklimonda> hmm, any idea why it takes *ages* to maximize terminal in Unity?
<smspillaz> kklimonda: nvidia ?
<kklimonda> yeah
<smspillaz> thats' why :)
<kklimonda> smspillaz: that's not really an answer ;)
<smspillaz> nvidia texture rebinding is sllooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<smspillaz> kklimonda: but I know, I get told off for blaming problems on graphics drivers :)
<kklimonda> why does it seem to affect only terminal?
<ranjan> smspillaz, this is great :)
<ranjan> you are great :)
<kklimonda> smspillaz: as I see it if drivers are not good enough to do some stuff, then the stuff should not be done until they are fixed ;)
<smspillaz> kklimonda: iirc there is a damage bug in the nvidia driver which causes it to mis-treat windows that have pixmaps which have alpha channels
<smspillaz> kklimonda: run compiz through valgrind, and watch as it goes batshit at you when you resize a terminal
<kklimonda> smspillaz: so I can disable the transparency to work around it? good enough
<smspillaz> you can try that I guess
<kklimonda> I spend most of my time in terminal and emacs anyway - I don't need all this bling ;)
<smspillaz> then disable it :)
<smspillaz> I'm the compiz developer not the compiz police
<smspillaz> this nvidia bug is really annoying though, I wonder if I should ping aaronp about it
<smspillaz> makes debugging a bit of a pain when you are valgrinding and resize a terminal which fills said terminal with about 6000 errors
<kklimonda> :)
<kklimonda> hmm.. I should see how nouveau works..
<smspillaz> and of course, valgrind stops reporting errors at about 100,000
<kklimonda> maybe it stopped breaking system when you open web page with many images in it.
<smspillaz> kklimonda: nouveau isn't really supported at the moment. At the very moment it doesn't with with unity but it does work with compiz
<smspillaz> and resize is smoooooottthhh
<kklimonda> didn't it work with unity some time ago?
<smspillaz> yeah, there was a regression which makes it hit an assertion failure. That's being worked on though iirc
<kklimonda> bummer
<smspillaz> also be weary that I'm not sure if we have the new kernel which turns on clock power mangement so your laptop might catch fire :)
<smspillaz> or desktop, for that matter
<kklimonda> last time I used nouveau it didn't run hotter than nvidia
<smspillaz> runs really hot for me
<smspillaz> then again, I have one of those defective cards
<smspillaz> http://www.engadget.com/2008/07/10/all-nvidia-8400m-8600m-chips-faulty/2
<kklimonda> sure, I have the same one
<smspillaz> oh, lucky you
<smspillaz> mine runs really hot
<kklimonda> replaced my MB twice (or maybe three times)
<smspillaz> oh ok, so you haven't had the *same* card for 4 years like me :)
<kklimonda> I've never had a problem with it overheating, just dying on me
<smspillaz> well for me it doesn't die
<smspillaz> it just gets hot
<kklimonda> I'd prefer that
<smspillaz> thats also true
<kklimonda> as there is no way to really fix it post-warranty
<kklimonda> replacing MB just puts you in the same lottery
<smspillaz> didn't they extend the warranty for them ?
<kklimonda> and resoldering the gpu also doesn't fix it.
<smspillaz> lame
<kklimonda> well, it fixes it - until the next time it breaks ;)
<smspillaz> yeah
<kklimonda> I've already decided
<smspillaz> next laptop I get will have a tegra2 methinks :)
<smspillaz> those are more powerful than this card and sip power
<kklimonda> in my next life I'm going to be a shepherd..
<smspillaz> :)
<ranjan> smspillaz, oh is there any alternate thing like Glade??
<ranjan> Comparing to visual studio its very difficult to create UI .
<smspillaz> qt creator?
<smspillaz> oh  uh
<smspillaz> Qt creator
<kklimonda> yeah, glade sucks :/
<smspillaz> (sorry Amaranth :p)
<smspillaz> I like glade
<smspillaz> I used glade to design the apps I put on that patch
<kklimonda> Qt Creator is for Qt though
<smspillaz> *page
<smspillaz> I know :)
<smspillaz> Qt
<smspillaz> everyone loves Qt
<smspillaz> Qt
<kklimonda> sure, but why noone can decide on ditching Gtk+ if Qt is so superior?
<smspillaz> because all their stuff is already written in Gtk+ and they can't be bothered to learn the magic that is Qt :)
<kklimonda> I don't mind anymore if *the* toolkit of Linux/Ubuntu is Qt or Gtk+. Just make a choice..
<smspillaz> then again, I only have limited knowledge of either Gtk or Qt
<smspillaz> nobody ever wants to maintain the Gtk stuff in compiz so I have to do it :p
<smspillaz> (someday people are doing to realize I have a deal with Amaranth to correct myself whenever I say QT or qt instead of Qt)
<kklimonda> meh, typing it is not a problem - but not forgetting it's a "cute" and not "q-t" is ;)
<smspillaz> :p
<kklimonda> hmm.. where can I change the number of virtual desktops in ccsm?
<smspillaz> kklimonda: ccsm -> general -> desktop *I think*
<smspillaz> its called "horizontal virtual size" and "vertical virtual size"
<kklimonda> ah, here it is. Thanks
<smspillaz> np
<kklimonda> or not. Do I have to restart for it to take effect?
<smspillaz> you shouldnt
<smspillaz> iirc though settings are a bit weird in unity
<didrocks> good morning
<smspillaz> morning everyone
<MacSlow> Hey everybody!
<ranjan> Hi all
<ranjan> smspillaz, hi
<ranjan> smspillaz, i am back
<ranjan> just installed the unity interface.
<smspillaz> hi
<ranjan> how can i make unity to use the faenza iconset which i installed just now?
<smspillaz> didrocks: could you read my comment on bug 710356 and tell me if that idea makes sense ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 710356 in unity (Ubuntu) "Resizing with external padding/grab area prevents reaching edge of screen" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/710356
<smspillaz> it is basically the same thing that happens when you drag-scroll a document and your pointer reaches the edge of the screen
<smspillaz> (taking a break from this invisible window bug since it is hard to reproduce)
<didrocks> smspillaz: makes sense to me :)
<smspillaz> ok
<smspillaz> lets test if it works then
<smspillaz> the only case it wont work though are the diagonal cases
<smspillaz> which sucks, but I cant think of a better way to do it X wise
<smspillaz> didrocks: yeah, this solution works well, I like it
<njpatel> Morning people of ayatana
<spikeb> good morning!
<didrocks> Kaleo: hey, there will surely be a change to do in the .session file
<kvalo> kamstrup: hi. no rush with this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~kvalo/indicator-network/libconnman-ipv4/+merge/48452
<kamstrup> njpatel: i'm about to roll a libunity release - this'll contain the launcher api. Jason's works hasn't landed in lp:unity yet; are you good with that?
<kamstrup> kvalo: approved, no comments, really tight work there :-)
<kvalo> kamstrup: thanks! so tomorrow you will get your favorite, ipv6 ;)
<didrocks> kamstrup: answered on the merge request, or didn't I understood it well?
<didrocks> kamstrup: thanks :)
<Kaleo> didrocks: I am all hears
<Kaleo> ears*
<didrocks> Kaleo: so, I'll upload it after the freeze, probably tomorrow. This breaks the fallback system changing the key name
<didrocks> Kaleo: I'm not sure that you are fallbacking though, isn't it?
<didrocks> Kaleo: as you are using metacity, there is no hardware you know unity2d won't work?
<Kaleo> didrocks: yep, we don't fallback
<didrocks> Kaleo: ok, nice, no action for you then and not breaking unity2d with the upload :)
<Kaleo> didrocks: thanks!
<didrocks> Kaleo: yw, sorry for the noise, but better to ensure :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: could you try
<smspillaz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/561985/
<smspillaz> that might help with your switcher problems
<smspillaz> since I think your system is just slow at resizing X windows (which probably explains why redecortion was so slow for you as well)
<didrocks> smspillaz: nice, trying :)
<smspillaz> ok
<didrocks> smspillaz: can take some time because it only appears when I having some amount of window :)
<didrocks> so trying in the long term
<smspillaz> ok
<kenvandine> njpatel, i did an install test on a slow ass, celeron based intel classmate last night (i945)
<kenvandine> unity was pretty good on it
<smspillaz> :)
<kenvandine> this was the box that wouldn't run mutter based unity :)
 * kenvandine hugs compiz
<njpatel> awesome
<njpatel> we're getting there....places is the big one to get right right now
 * njpatel is working on that now
<kenvandine> wow... managing windows on multiple work spaces seems to have just gotten way better
<kenvandine> it seems to always take me to the right  place
<kenvandine> great work guys@!
<kenvandine> whoever fixed that, i love you!
<jcastro> njpatel: something about a launcher API?
<njpatel> jcastro, it's landing today and tomorrow
<njpatel> jcastro, but we ahve some design issues to sort out too still
<jcastro> what accompanying APIs and whatnot?
<jcastro> ie. when can I tell app authors about it?
<jcastro> nm, it can wait until next week
<njpatel> no, its about one piece of functionality
<multiplatinum> ivanka,  are you free now?...
<ivanka> multiplatinum: hello hello! No sorry am in a sprint this week. Sorry.
<multiplatinum> oh c'mon, I've been trying to ask you something for over 3 weeks
<API> testing last nux/unity from repository
<API> it gets frozen
<API> has anybody else the same problem?
<API> njpatel, davidbarth ?
<njpatel> API, does it hang?
<njpatel> API, I haven't seen that after we fixed libdee
<API> njpatel, yes
<API> well I didn't update that library
<API> so I can test that
<API> njpatel, are you just using natty packages or I need to compile/isntall it?
<njpatel> API, natty packages
<API> njpatel, ok, I will try that, thanks
<MacSlow> lamalex, could you take another look at https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-dx-team/unity/unity.fix-701546-2/+merge/48308
<lamalex> MacSlow, sure, let me finish up this block of code
<MacSlow> ok
<jcastro> didrocks: smspillaz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/KeyboardShortcuts
<jcastro> FYI
<didrocks> jcastro: I had a look yesterday at it, I like it :)
<lamalex> MacSlow|afk, reviewing now
<nmarques> guys anyone can help with a small problem with empathy after last libindicate update ?
<kenvandine> nmarques, what is the issue?
<nmarques> kenvandine, with the last release of libindicate, it fails to load. This actually happens also with xchat-indicator. The fail on empathy comes with:
<nmarques> (empathy:4475): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_variant_builder_end: assertion `!GVSB(builder)->uniform_item_types || GVSB(builder)->prev_item_type != NULL || g_variant_type_is_definite (GVSB(builder)->type)' failed
<nmarques> kenvandine, this isn't on a ubuntu platform (openSUSE)
<kenvandine> nmarques, yeah, we do have a minor patch applied to our's
<nmarques> kenvandine, which package is patched? so I can dig it also
<kenvandine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/562066/
<kenvandine> libindicate
<kenvandine> we are about to release a new version though
<kenvandine> which includes that fix
<kenvandine> as well as some other good fixes
<nmarques> kenvandine, I'll update after release ;) but meanwhile gonna fix this here for some testing
<nmarques> kenvandine, thanks for your time and help, most appreciated
<kenvandine> np
<kenvandine> nmarques, anytime!
<MacSlow> lamalex, awesome... you actually set the merge-proposal-status to "Approved" if you approved it... double thumbs up for that! :)
<MacSlow> lamalex, thanks btw
<lamalex> MacSlow, I am kind of OCD about that
<lamalex> it's too confusing when it says needs review but someone did an approving review
<lamalex> I consider that field the canonical "is this approved or not" status
<MacSlow> lamalex, same with me... I always set it, when I approved something
<jcastro> cyphermox: did your multimonitor panel fix end up working?
<didrocks> jcastro: on http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/#testingandtriage, you only link the upstream bug trackers where you tell to file against the packages :)
<didrocks> jcastro: and the packages get of course more bugs filed that upstream only, can you add the packages links?
<jcastro> ok so do we want both on there?
<jcastro> or just the one?
<didrocks> jcastro: as you wish, maybe two will create confusion, so one should be better
<didrocks> people knowing how to triage will naturally look at upstream
<didrocks> or maybe put the two…
<jcastro> ok so the question is, where do you want most of the bugs filed, upstream or yours?
<jcastro> ok, I'll add something to kind of try to explain it
<didrocks> jcastro: well, we want people using ubuntu-bug to file a bug and that set it to the distro
<didrocks> we need to have launchpad for those special case where upstream and a distro is tight
<jcastro> ok I can just make it say that?
<jcastro> the people who are experts know about +filebug anyway right?
<jcastro> actually, the page does say that.
<didrocks> jcastro: right. I'm more on the Bug Triage part
<didrocks> jcastro: the links are only upstream ones
<jcastro> ok, so you want me to add to that then
<jcastro> I can do that
<didrocks> thanks jcastro :)
<jcastro> didrocks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity
<jcastro> this page right?
<didrocks> jcastro: exactly
<jcastro> so wait a minute, we should replace the old URL with this one right
<jcastro> because most user reports will come here
<jcastro> so here's where we need the  most help
<didrocks> right
<didrocks> then, on the wiki, we can detail maybe
<didrocks> I try to get them synced as much as possible
<didrocks> but the workload is quite high
<jcastro> I don't understand why they have a seperate upstream project
<jcastro> instead of like the other platform things that just use /ubuntu/+source as the "upstream" project
<jcastro> so we have one list instead of two
<didrocks> upstream has different milestones
<didrocks> that's the only reason I can see
<API> is someone using NVIDIA drivers?
<API> with the last x-server packages?
<didrocks> API: I think the nvidia drivers aren't ready, isn't it?
<didrocks> API: that what prevents me to upgrade
<API> well, they were working until i upgrade a hour ago
<API> ;)
<API> I should had done the same
<didrocks> IIRC, there were an email on ubuntu-devel telling "wait"
<API> urgh, too many mails these days, probably I skipped that
<API> I will try to downgrade xserver packages
<API> just checking if someone got that working
<API> thanks
<didrocks> yw, good luck! :)
<API> thanks
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, thanks for your patch :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: no problem - look ok?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it looks good. i'll merge that now
<chrisccoulson> thanks!
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: np - I'll take a look at the shortcut keys next.
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> i might create a team on launchpad and move the trunk branch there, so we can both upload to it
<m_conley> sounds good
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, done: https://launchpad.net/~extension-hackers
<chrisccoulson> trunk is hosted there too
<chrisccoulson> i couldn't think of a better name for the team ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: coolbeans - I dig it.
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, nice, i've got it running in tbird with lightning now :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: awesome!  Glad that got fixed.  :)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, one thing i've noticed is that if you try to compose a new mail, the "Options -> Send a Copy To" submenu appears empty
<chrisccoulson> i'm nor sure why that is just yet
<chrisccoulson> *not sure
<m_conley> hm - i'll take a peek...
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> i thought it would start working after i handle the menuactive attribute now, but it hasn't had any effect :/
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hm.   more odd behaviour - for some reason, the global menu has become disabled for Thunderbird.  I can see the options up there, but none of them are responding to click events, and appear disabled.
<m_conley> and this is after a TB restart too.
<m_conley> (this occurred after examining Send a Copy To)
<chrisccoulson> ah, i get that occasionally, i'm not sure why it happens just yet
<chrisccoulson> for now, try doing "killall unity-panel-service"
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: do you think this is the extension misbehaving, or unity panel?
<lamalex> Anyone care to give some python help? I'm not exactly sure what I'm doing wrong but I'm not receiving dbus signals. gdbus monitor says my signal is being fired though
<chrisccoulson> sometimes it doesn't destroy the menu when a window closes, and then if you open another window that reuses the same XID, it all goes wrong
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, it's definately a unity bug (or on that side of the stack anyway)
<chrisccoulson> i need to investigate that
<m_conley> ok, cool.
<chrisccoulson> i bet, bamf crashes, and then unity isn't able to figure out that the window closed
<lamalex> DBO likes to claim that bamf never crashes
<DBO> NEVER
<DBO> unless it crashed
<DBO> chrisccoulson, you would know if bamf crashes
<DBO> namely, you owuld suddenly have double icons for every running application
<Omega> I thought that was just a unity feature
<DBO> yeah
 * Omega kidds :>
<chrisccoulson> DBO - i get that sometimes too ;)
<DBO> liar
<lamalex> tedg, what kind of "doesn't work with bugs" are we exactly looking for?
<lamalex> no menu? missing menus? the works?
<lamalex> jaytaoko, does nux have any kind of pagination widget?
<tedg> lamalex, Either, or menu scrambled potentially.
<lamalex> ok
<tedg> lamalex, But if they're not with the latest dbusmenu, we should mark the incomplete and ask for retesting.
<tedg> kenvandine, Okay, I think that indicator-datetime is the last one from me.
<tedg> kenvandine, I think you forgot to push this merge: https://code.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/libappindicator/ubuntu/+merge/47728
<kenvandine> let me look
<kenvandine> tedg, oh right... i just pushed my 0.2.92 branch
<kenvandine> remember that was the one that had the indicator-application files in it?
<kenvandine> i couldn't build it from your branch
<kenvandine> so i did a merge-upstream myself from the tarball and uploaded
<kenvandine> tedg, oh... hang on again
<kenvandine> tedg, yeah, ok i had pushed my branch which was a fresh merge-upstream
<kenvandine> you need to clean your branch up :)
<tedg> kenvandine, Heh, okay.
<jaytaoko> lamalex: there is a teab widget... don't know if this is what you are looking for...
<lamalex> teab?
<jaytaoko> lamalex: a tab widget
<lamalex> haha oh :P
<jaytaoko> lamalex: can you show me an example?
<lamalex> jaytaoko, that would work
<jaytaoko> lamalex: ok, I will make a sample for it
<lamalex> jaytaoko, thanks
<lamalex> jaytaoko, I think what I'm going to do is pack that into a moveable_window, and then on each tab have a timegraph for the test, with max, min, avg fps
<jaytaoko> lamalex: sure, that will work!
<lamalex> let me know when you have a tab example!
<nmarques> good evening
<Devil505> hi nmarques !
<nmarques> 'lo
<Devil505> :)
<nmarques> kenvandine, the update on libindicate fixed the problem, all working cool now, thanks for the release.
<Devil505> nmarques, about the patchs for gtk+2 and gdk-pixbux, you meant 000-gir-*.patche ?
<nmarques> Devil505, check them on my repo, it's probably easier ;)
<Devil505> ok
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ping
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley
<tedg> kenvandine, Uhg, we have conflicting tags...
<kenvandine> oh right... cause i did the merge-upstream again
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey - so the extension is running on my stable install of TB (VERSION), and I kind of want to run it through gdb.  I was having no problems with using gdb before, and having the symbol table for the extension all laid out...but using the package install of TB (3.1.8), for some reason, the symbols for globalmenu-extension aren't available, and gdb is blind.  I've got the thunderbird-dbg package installed...
<m_conley> do you know what I need to do in order to get gdb reading those symbols properly?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, ah, yes. the symbols get stripped at build time
<m_conley> I'm using --enable-debug-symbols in my extension build
<m_conley> and I had the symbols before when I was using gdb with my edge build of TB
<chrisccoulson> hmmm :/
<m_conley> I'm firing up gdb/tb with "thunderbird -g"
<m_conley> I can set a breakpoint in the globalmenu-extension code
<chrisccoulson> did you build with --disable-strip and --disable-strip-libs?
<m_conley> but other than that, I'm blind.  Yes, built with both --disable-strip and --disable-strip-libs.
<chrisccoulson> what happens if you rebuild the extension after running "export CFLAGS=-g && export CXXFLAGS=-g"?
<m_conley> rebuilding...
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: no dice.  :/
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, i'm not too sure about that
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: when attempting to list the source for my location, it complains "nsMailApp.cpp:  No such file or directory."
<m_conley> argh - this is going to make things difficult.  Flying blind.  :/  Oh well, here goes.
<m_conley> oh, I think I know what's going on - of course, gdb doesn't know where the 3.1.8 source is.  *sigh*
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<chrisccoulson> nice, i've got the spinner on the menubar automatically moving on to the mail toolbar now :)
<chrisccoulson> still a bit flaky, but it seems to work for now
<m_conley> nice!
<chrisccoulson> i might try and package a build for thunderbird tonight
<m_conley> awesome!
<m_conley> i look forward to it.  :)
<multiplatinum> will the appmenu support more than just GTK, Qt, and Gecko?
<kklimonda> it will support OpenOffice/LibreOffice at some point
<multiplatinum> but not in natty?
<multiplatinum> kklimonda,  will i be able to remove the appmenu in unity?
<multiplatinum> or will i have to use the classic gnome setup then? and then remove the appmenu from the gnome-panel?
<kklimonda> I don't know if OOo integration is still targetted for natty; you can't remove appmenu from unity, but you can disable it in application - the result is weird, you have one menu in the application and the generic menu in appmenu. For a normal behaviour you would have to back to gnome setup.
<multiplatinum> but the classic gnome setup also has the appmenu
<multiplatinum> but im guessing you can remove it there cause it uses gnome-panel and not the unity panel
<kklimonda> yes
<multiplatinum> ok phew
<multiplatinum> hopefully 12.04 LTS will have the appmenu nailed down
<multiplatinum> till then imma use the classic setup im afraid
#ayatana 2011-02-04
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, we have a mozillateam channel on freenode btw (not sure if you knew that already) - #ubuntu-mozillateam
<chrisccoulson> david is normally in there too
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: cool, thanks. :)
<Omega> Oh god, unity appeared in it's own launcher and I quit it.
<DBO> isn't that amazing
<DBO> I do that about once a week for fun
<DBO> its not really unity in its own launcher sadly
<DBO> just GIO going full retard
<Omega> Hmm, no need to report it then DBO?
<DBO> if you want
<Omega> I "apport-cli unity"ed, or should I have done it with something else?
<DBO> anything is fine
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning
<MacSlow> Morning folks!
<didrocks> good morning MacSlow!
<MacSlow> Salut didrocks
<klattimer> davidbarth: is your internet working yet?
<boulabiar> didrocks, ping
<didrocks> hey boulabiar
<boulabiar> hey !
<boulabiar> I want to ask about ginn packaging, what lacks to do ?
<didrocks> boulabiar: hum, did you update it? I didn't see the bug report update
<boulabiar> hmm, I have updated it, but not the bug report
<didrocks> ok, please do :)
<didrocks> boulabiar: I'm also answer to bregma
<boulabiar> didrocks, he have just told me he want to fix a licensing issue before, I'll wait for him
<didrocks> boulabiar: ok :)
<didrocks> bregma: I answered on the conffile question
<kamstrup> didrocks: just to make sure... if I break ABI in libunity - no need to bump soname, or?
<didrocks> kamstrup: no, the package is taking care of that
<kamstrup> didrocks: breakage incoming then ;-) I know you love it
<didrocks> kamstrup: so, please, break break ;)
<didrocks> \o/
<kamstrup> lol
<didrocks> heh :)
<lamalex> good morning folks
<spikeb> morning
<kamstrup> jor
<tedg> kenvandine, After I upgraded yesterday things are seeming crashy.  Are you seeing the same?  Do you think it's one of the Ayatana updates?
<kenvandine> tedg, no... less crashy for me
<tedg> kenvandine, Hmm, okay.  It must be something else.  I had to back out the newest kernel as well.
<tedg> kenvandine, And no nvidia drivers :-/
<kenvandine> :/
<kenvandine> tedg, did you see klattimer's indicator-datetime branch yet?
<tedg> kenvandine, I saw it, I haven't looked in detail yet.  Still trying to get a workable system :-(
<kenvandine> tedg, btw i can't get libindicate to build on i386
<tedg> Besides the snow I've had a really bad Natty week.
<kenvandine> pissing me off!
<tedg> kenvandine, Log?
<kenvandine> it is a cdbs problem i think
<tedg> Oh, okay.  Then I want to know nothing of it ;)
<kenvandine> dh_girepository gets run on the cil stuff
<kenvandine> and fails to find a libindicate-gtk2.so.2
<kenvandine> probably ordering... but damn it's annoying to debug
<klattimer> kenvandine: tedg would you like the branch I requested or wait a little until the delete bug gets fixed properly, currently it's leaving one junk menu item for each click (except the first one)
<klattimer> but it has the menu items, and does update correctly
<lamalex> is anyone else having nux segfaults?
<klattimer> the branch I'm currently working on also has the location menu item code in it and theoretical support for colours, neither of which add anything as I've got no locations added to the menu, and evolution color peek stuff is broken in evolution it seems
<kenvandine> klattimer, up to tedg, i would love to get that stuff uploaded asap so we can start squashing bugs
<klattimer> kenvandine: well mterry is helping with the dodgy menu item bug
<klattimer> my current branch adds nothing new really, but I'd like to get locations working on monday, and hopefully this junk menu item problem by then too
<lamalex> njpatel: jaytaoko: nux is segfaulting for me, is everything working for you guys
<lamalex> hey does anyone have the url for the ddebs archive?
<tedg> klattimer, Yeah, you said that mterry is looking at it?
<klattimer> tedg: yep
<hyperair> tedg: is it a requirement that i sign the canonical contributor agreement, or that i assign the copyright for my patches to canonical in order for you to accept my memleak patches for the indicators?
<tedg> hyperair, It's a requirement that you assign copyright, but the only way we have to do that currently is through the contributor agreement :-/
<hyperair> tedg: i understand that you can't change the agreement in any way, but while i'm not willing to sign that agreement, i'm willing to declare those patches under public domain and/or assign copyright to canonical.
<hyperair> tedg: can't you accept a signed email saying that "I hereby assign my copyright blah blah blah for these patches to Canonical"
<hyperair> ?
<tedg> hyperair, One would think... but, I've been unable to convince legal of that.  They're very weary of excepting any deviations.
 * hyperair grumbles
 * tedg joins in
<hyperair> tedg: what about public domain stuff?
<tedg> hyperair, Tried that with another contributor ;)
<hyperair> wtf
<hyperair> this is ridiculous
 * hyperair pokes jono
<hyperair> jono: is there any way i can submit patches to canonical and assign my copyrights for those patches to canonical without signing the agreement?
<hyperair> or is there a way to revoke my acknowledgement of the agreement at any future date?
<tedg> hyperair, I've gotten a response that non-revocation is an "open bug" -- I'm trying to push that one.
<tedg> BTW, I think that jono is sick today.
<hyperair> tedg: ooh, thanks.
<hyperair> i see.
<hyperair> i wonder if jcastro is around
<jcastro> yo
<hyperair> ooh he is
<hyperair> jcastro: so anyway, i submitted some patches to some indicator stuff sometime back. and tedg is trying to include them. but i haven't signed the canonical contributor agreement, and upon reading it, i'm not comfortable with the overly broad scope of that agreement (past, present, future)
<hyperair> jcastro: now, i have nothing against assigning ownership/copyright of my patches to public domain or even canonical, but i won't sign that agreement as it stands today.
<hyperair> is there any way i can do just that?
<jcastro> I don't think so
<jcastro> I can ask for you though
<hyperair> thanks.
<hyperair> tedg: i'm afraid that if there's no way out of this, you'll have to let the patches go to waste and reimplement them somehow or other
<tedg> hyperair, Yeah, I know. :-(
<hyperair> ;(
#ayatana 2011-02-05
<chrisccoulson> lol @ DBO - "Best... email... ever..."
<DBO> :)
<coz_> any progress on that "grab"  tab thing?  it shows up permanently in screenlets    http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/screenshots/impulse-trinagle.png
<multiplatinum> anyone got an idea as to how long Classic Gnome will be supported?
<vish> multiplatinum: thats a question that needs to be asked in gnome channels.. but from what they mention on the shell FAQs it says: will be supported, but no deadline
<multiplatinum> i mean the 2 panel setup
<multiplatinum> wait, i misread
<multiplatinum> thx
<coz_> good day
<coz_> out of curiosity,, what is the status of the "grab"  handle ,,, here it is permanently visible on some applications  ,,,ie    screenlets    http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/screenshots/grabhandle.png
#ayatana 2011-02-06
<spikeb> is the virtualbox 3d driver still unable to be used with natty?
<rsajdok> spikeb: still
<spikeb> eh well
<AlanBell> is there an example implementation of a unity places plugin in python?
#ayatana 2015-01-31
<bazz_> so, is there really no way to do anything other than open a menu on left click of an indicator?
